# Steam Summer Sale 2013: Rabattaktion startet möglicherweise bereits am Donnerstag



## MaxFalkenstern (10. Juli 2013)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Steam Summer Sale 2013: Rabattaktion startet möglicherweise bereits am Donnerstag * gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Steam Summer Sale 2013: Rabattaktion startet möglicherweise bereits am Donnerstag


----------



## Shadow_Man (10. Juli 2013)

Es spricht vieles dafür, weil die neuesten Aktionen "Midweek Madness"(Half Life 2 / Need for Speed Marke) alle Morgen Abend um 19 Uhr enden, ansonsten gehen sie ja immer bis Freitag Nacht um 1 Uhr.


----------



## Rupture (10. Juli 2013)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Es spricht vieles dafür, weil die neuesten Aktionen "Midweek Madness"(Half Life 2 / Need for Speed Marke) alle Morgen Abend um 19 Uhr enden, ansonsten gehen sie ja immer bis Freitag Nacht um 1 Uhr.



Stimmt ,hast Recht, ist mir noch gar nicht aufgefallen! Freu


----------



## Soulja110 (10. Juli 2013)

Wird ja auch Zeit, Sommer dürfte in Deutschland bald rum sein


----------



## agentom (10. Juli 2013)

Ich bin für Trackmania² Canyon für €5


----------



## doomkeeper (10. Juli 2013)

My Wallet is ready!


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (10. Juli 2013)

Ich hoffe ich verpasse vom 19. - 22. Juli keine wichtigen Schnäppchen, die mein Interesse wecken könnten, weil ich dann mit Familie Urlaub mache. Verdammt, Valve, hättet ihr nicht schon letzte Woche starten können ?


----------



## trayo (10. Juli 2013)

Das wird wieder teuer. Ich hoffe ja auf FEZ für 5€ und bei allem anderen lasse ich mich überraschen. Wird aber spannend!


----------



## LordCrash (10. Juli 2013)

FUUUUUUUUUCKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK 

Ich hab doch jetzt schon zu wenig Zeit......


----------



## HolyYoGhurt (10. Juli 2013)

Am 11. hab ich Geburtstag


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (10. Juli 2013)

HolyYoGhurt schrieb:


> Am 11. hab ich Geburtstag


 Ergo gibt es bei dir auch Rabatte ?! ^^


----------



## Shadow_Man (10. Juli 2013)

HolyYoGhurt schrieb:


> Am 11. hab ich Geburtstag


 
Du hast morgen Geburtstag? Ich auch  Deshalb fände ich es klasse, wenn es morgen startet, das wäre ein schönes Geschenk.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (10. Juli 2013)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Du hast morgen Geburtstag? Ich auch  Deshalb fände ich es klasse, wenn es morgen startet, das wäre ein schönes Geschenk.


 Ach du auch noch... Na bestens, dann gibt es statt Kuchen günstige Vollversionen, die du deinen Forenfreunden spendieren kannst.
Ich stelle mich schon mal weit vorne an...


----------



## knarfe1000 (10. Juli 2013)

Letztes Jahr habe ich Alan Wake gekauft, mehr war für mich leider nicht dabei.

Dieses mal hoffe ich vor allem auf Borderlands 2 (+Seasonpack).


----------



## Kaisan (10. Juli 2013)

Meine Geldbörse betreibt bereits seit rund einer Woche intensives Training, der Steam-Account wurde aufgeladen, schwimmt geradezu im lieben Geld, auch wenn ich mich dieses Jahr eigentlich mehr oder minder zurückhalten wollte. Tja, wird wohl nichts ...


----------



## HolyYoGhurt (10. Juli 2013)

Ich glaube ich muss mir wirklich ein finanzielles Limit setzen, so 20 € oder so


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (10. Juli 2013)

HolyYoGhurt schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich muss mir wirklich ein finanzielles Limit setzen, so 20 € oder so


 Wirst du nie und nimmer schaffen. Wart's ab. ^^


----------



## doomkeeper (10. Juli 2013)

HolyYoGhurt schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich muss mir wirklich ein finanzielles Limit setzen, so 20 € oder so


 
Ich hab 60€ aufgeladen und warte schon seit nem Monat auf Summer Sale 

Glücklicherweise kann ich mein Geld in alles investieren was nicht mit Ubisoft und EA zu tun hat.

Ich weiß auch ehrlich gesagt nicht was ich mir so alles holen möchte und warte einfach ab was
mir so angeboten wird, denn mehr als 25 Euro geb ich nicht für 1 Spiel aus.


----------



## Shadow_Man (10. Juli 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ach du auch noch... Na bestens, dann gibt  es statt Kuchen günstige Vollversionen, die du deinen Forenfreunden  spendieren kannst.
> Ich stelle mich schon mal weit vorne an...


 
Das  mache ich das ganze Jahr über schon. Wenn ich z.B. mal einen Steam-Key  von einer Heftvollversion hab und ich hab' das Spiel schon, dann  verschenke ich den. Beim nächsten Mal kann ich dir ja auch mal einen  geben, wenn ich wieder einen hab 



HolyYoGhurt schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich muss mir wirklich ein finanzielles Limit setzen, so 20 € oder so


 
Fehlt da nicht eine 0?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (10. Juli 2013)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Fehlt da nicht eine 0?


 Nein, der Fehler liegt an der der 2. Die steht auf dem Kopf und ist dazu noch spiegelverkehrt.


----------



## Bonkic (10. Juli 2013)

company of heroes 2 für 9,99 und ich werd schwach.


----------



## Exar-K (10. Juli 2013)

Was ich an anderer Stelle schon geschrieben habe und etwas sonderbar finde: 2 wichtige Termine für Valve direkt hintereinander - Heute Dota 2 Launch und morgen schon Sale?
Da verschiebt sich die Aufmerksamkeit zu schnell. Ich finde, sie hätten Dota mehr Zeit geben sollen.




HolyYoGhurt schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich muss mir wirklich ein finanzielles Limit setzen, so 20 € oder so


 Pro Tag ist das machbar.


----------



## Mesta (10. Juli 2013)

Warum sollte das sonderbar sein? Da wird sicher in den nächsten Tagen genug Werbung für Dota 2 aufpoppen, da nutzt man dann direkt noch mal den Traffic aus der Aktion für den  Release.


----------



## Exar-K (10. Juli 2013)

Das war mehr eine persönliche Anmerkung. Ich würde Dota 2 nämlich gerne die entsprechende Aufmerksamkeit schenken, werde nun aber die nächsten 2 Wochen leider keine Zeit mehr dafür haben.


----------



## Spassbremse (10. Juli 2013)

Bonkic schrieb:


> company of heroes 2 für 9,99 und ich werd schwach.



Kriegst Du bestimmt für den Preis...im Summer Sale 2015.


----------



## Moleny (10. Juli 2013)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Du hast morgen Geburtstag? Ich auch  Deshalb fände ich es klasse, wenn es morgen startet, das wäre ein schönes Geschenk.


 Ich auch, aber mir ist es ehrlich gesagt egal ob der Steam-Sale an meinem Geburtstag anfängt oder sonst irgendwann.


----------



## Cityboy (10. Juli 2013)

ohja.. klingt gut.. bin vorbereitet *kaching kaching*


----------



## Mothman (10. Juli 2013)

Bonkic schrieb:


> company of heroes 2 für 9,99 und ich werd schwach.


SEHR unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## LordCrash (10. Juli 2013)

knarfe1000 schrieb:


> Dieses mal hoffe ich vor allem auf Borderlands 2 (+Seasonpack).


 
This. 

Ansonsten fehlt mir auch noch das Add-On für Dungeon Siege III, der Dishonored DLC und ein paar andere Titel.



doomkeeper schrieb:


> Glücklicherweise kann ich mein Geld in alles investieren was nicht mit Ubisoft und EA zu tun hat.


Lol, kannst es auch nicht lassen, du armer Junge.....


----------



## doomkeeper (10. Juli 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> This.
> Lol, kannst es auch nicht lassen, du armer Junge.....


 
a. armer Junge? 
b. warum sollte ich?


----------



## Neawoulf (10. Juli 2013)

Tschüß,  Geld *wink*

Mal abwarten,  was ich mir alles gönnen werde ... aber ich habe da schon einen Verdacht!


----------



## chbdiablo (10. Juli 2013)

Ich hab noch 3,85 in Steam Wallet.. ob das reichen wird? 

Passend dazu: PRAISE LORD GABEN!


----------



## Neawoulf (10. Juli 2013)

chbdiablo schrieb:


> Ich hab noch 3,85 in Steam Wallet.. ob das reichen wird?



Wenn du das Komma weg nimmst ... vielleicht.


----------



## doomkeeper (10. Juli 2013)

chbdiablo schrieb:


> Ich hab noch 3,85 in Steam Wallet.. ob das reichen wird?


Für DLCs ja? 



> Passend dazu: PRAISE LORD GABEN!


 
Danke für den tollen Lacher


----------



## brechwertmyoper (10. Juli 2013)

Super, werde ich dann gleich mal übers Handy einkaufen  auf dem Weg zur Arbeit. Nicht, dass irgendwas vergriffen ist. 

Jetzt brauche ich bloß noch Zeit zum spielen.


----------



## TrinityBlade (10. Juli 2013)

Wenn noch jemand kurzfristig Guthaben benötigt (nein, der Deal ist nicht abgelaufen, nur eine Zusatzoption nicht mehr verfügbar):
Steam - 30€ Guthaben für 9€ - Deals - Abgelaufen » myDealZ.de


----------



## Spassbremse (10. Juli 2013)

chbdiablo schrieb:


> Ich hab noch 3,85 in Steam Wallet.. ob das reichen wird?
> 
> Passend dazu: PRAISE LORD GABEN!


 
Oh ja!





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=43AiIgo8ag0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## LordCrash (10. Juli 2013)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> a. armer Junge?
> b. warum sollte ich?


 
......weil du die ganzen tollen Ubisoft-Spiele nicht spielen kannst/willst.......Ich werde an dich denken, wenn ich sie zocke (ok, wahrscheinlich nicht, aber das musst du mir verzeihen bei dem ganzen Spaß, den ich mit den Spielen haben werde).....


----------



## LordCrash (10. Juli 2013)

brechwertmyoper schrieb:


> Jetzt brauche ich bloß noch Zeit zum spielen.


 
Stimmt..... 


Btw nice Avatar. Ist das ein bearbeiteter Screenshot?


----------



## Cityboy (10. Juli 2013)

chbdiablo schrieb:


> Passend dazu: PRAISE LORD GABEN!


muhahahahahahaha .. wie geil ist das denn?  .. nice!


----------



## Shadow_Man (10. Juli 2013)

chbdiablo schrieb:


> Ich hab noch 3,85 in Steam Wallet.. ob das reichen wird?
> 
> Passend dazu: PRAISE LORD GABEN!


 
Schon damals sagte man: "Wer gabeN will, der muss auch nehmen kaufen können."


----------



## Kreon (10. Juli 2013)

19:05


----------



## Mothman (10. Juli 2013)

Kreon schrieb:


> 19:05


19:08 
  


"Gabe ist seliger denn Nehmen"


----------



## TrinityBlade (10. Juli 2013)

Kreon schrieb:


> 19:05


*hust* Heute ist erst Mittwoch. *hust*


----------



## Romstat (10. Juli 2013)

Bastion, The Cave, Final Fantasy 7, The Swapper


----------



## Kreon (10. Juli 2013)

TrinityBlade schrieb:


> *hust* Heute ist erst Mittwoch. *hust*


 
Shit, wo war ich nur mit meinen Gedanken?


----------



## Rupture (10. Juli 2013)

Van Helsing ,PES 2013,Prison Architect,CoD Black Ops 2,Call of Juarez  Gunslinger,Dark Souls ,Bioshock Infinite,Wargame AirLand Battle,Xenonauts,Reus,The Swapper,Mars War Logs,etc... mal schauen, süchtel


----------



## Neawoulf (10. Juli 2013)

Meine Liste der Dinge, die ich mir evtl. erdampfen werde:

- Far Cry 3
- Skyrim DLCs (Dawnguard und Hearthfire, Dragonborn habe ich bereits)
- Train Simulator 2013 DLCs (vor allem das Europa-Paket, das regulär über 100 Euro kostet)
- Diverse Indie-Titel

Ist jetzt nicht so eine gewaltige Liste, aber da kommen garantiert noch einige Spontankäufe dazu.


----------



## LordCrash (10. Juli 2013)

Train Simulator? Wirklich jetzt?


----------



## Enisra (10. Juli 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Train Simulator? Wirklich jetzt?


 
ist ein Spitzen Teil, besser als die Russische Klamotte die Rossi letzt testen durfte


----------



## brechwertmyoper (10. Juli 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Btw nice Avatar. Ist das ein bearbeiteter Screenshot?


 
Vielen Dank ... 

Ist nicht bearbeitet, direkt im Spiel ein Screenshot gemacht aus dem neuen Tomb Raider und dann nur zurechtgeschnitten als Avatar.


----------



## doomkeeper (10. Juli 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> ......weil du die ganzen tollen Ubisoft-Spiele nicht spielen kannst/willst.......Ich werde an dich denken, wenn ich sie zocke (ok, wahrscheinlich nicht, aber das musst du mir verzeihen bei dem ganzen Spaß, den ich mit den Spielen haben werde).....


 
Keine Sorge meine Welt bricht deswegen 100%ig nicht zusammen 
Ohne Ubi komm ich sehr gut klar und kann zusätzlich Geld sparen für Entwickler/Publisher die mein Geld möchten. 

Ubi hat kein einziges Spiel welches ich haben möchte. Far Cry 3 vielleicht gerade noch *so* für unter 10 Euro interessant aber ne 
Watch Dogs schreckt mich schon bei den verschiedenen Release Editions ab 

Zum Glück kann man es sich aussuchen was man spielt und was nicht. Da brauchst du dir keine Sorgen machen und kannst
so viel Spaß haben wie du möchtest. 

Oder wird das ein Duell wer mehr Spaß mit seinen Spielen haben wird?  *lol* oh je...


----------



## brechwertmyoper (10. Juli 2013)

Also Train Simulator würde ich mir auch holen. Mal ein neues Spielgefühl. 


- Skyrim
- Trials Evolution
- Far Cry 3
- NBA 2K13
- Dont Starve
- Landwirtschaftssimulator
- Devil Max Cry
- Resident Evil Teile
- Dark Souls 
- Sniper
- Metro Last Light
- The Walking Dead
Etc.....


----------



## Neawoulf (10. Juli 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Train Simulator? Wirklich jetzt?


 
Japp, neben AAA-, Indie- und Hardcoretiteln muss es auch mal was zur Entspannung sein. Ist von ähnlicher Qualität wie der Euro Truck Simulator 2, den ich ebenfalls ab und zu gern spiele.


----------



## LordCrash (10. Juli 2013)

brechwertmyoper schrieb:


> Also Train Simulator würde ich mir auch holen. Mal ein neues Spielgefühl.
> 
> 
> - Skyrim
> ...



Hehe, du hast ja gut was vor.....die meisten Spiele auf deiner Liste hab ich allerdings schon (zum Glück).... 



doomkeeper schrieb:


> Keine Sorge meine Welt bricht deswegen 100%ig nicht zusammen
> Ohne Ubi komm ich sehr gut klar und kann zusätzlich Geld sparen für Entwickler/Publisher die mein Geld möchten.
> 
> Ubi hat kein einziges Spiel welches ich haben möchte. Far Cry 3 vielleicht gerade noch *so* für unter 10 Euro interessant aber ne
> ...



Ach, du darfst spielen, was du willst, das ist mir völlig schnuppe. Aber du darfst dich nicht wundern, wenn andere sich ein wenig über dich lustig machen, wenn du in jedem dritten Kommentar darlegst, dass du dir keine Ubisoft oder EA Spiele kaufst, auch wenn es um etwas völlig anderes geht......ist das ein modernes ceterum censeo carthaginem esse delendam?....  

Übrigens glaube ich schon, dass Ubisoft dein Geld gerne nehmen würde.......



Neawoulf schrieb:


> Japp, neben AAA-, Indie- und Hardcoretiteln muss es auch mal was zur Entspannung sein. Ist von ähnlicher Qualität wie der Euro Truck Simulator 2, den ich ebenfalls ab und zu gern spiele.



Zur Entspannung schaue ich Filme oder Serien.....wenn ich Action will, spiele ich Spiele. Aber jedem das seine.... 

In der ARD kommt manchmal mitten in der Nacht "deutsche Zugstrecken" oder wie das auch immer heißt, wo man ein oder zwei Stunden lang einfach einem Zug folgt, ohne Kommentar und nichts. Kommt das nicht in etwas auf das selbe raus?


----------



## Enisra (10. Juli 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Zur Entspannung schaue ich Filme oder Serien.....wenn ich Action will, spiele ich Spiele. Aber jedem das seine....
> 
> In der ARD kommt manchmal mitten in der Nacht "deutsche Zugstrecken" oder wie das auch immer heißt, wo man ein oder zwei Stunden lang einfach einem Zug folgt, ohne Kommentar und nichts. Kommt das nicht in etwas auf das selbe raus?


 
nicht wirklich, vorallem weil man nur eine Statische Perspektive hat und sich nicht umschauen kann, man hat auch nur Überlandfahrt im Personenzug und vorallem man kann halt überhaupt nichts machen während man halt beim Normalen Fahren halt auch rangieren muss und rechtzeitg Bremse, etc
Man spielt ja auch Fifa obwohl man Fussball schauen könnte


----------



## Mothman (10. Juli 2013)

Ich hab leider schon eigentlich alles, was mich interessiert. 

Die Spiele die ich mir für unter 20 Euro kaufen würde sind alle zu aktuell. Die würden nicht im Sale erscheinen. Und wenn dann nicht tief genug, damit ich sie mir kaufen würde. 

Naja, mal sehen. Wie ich mich kenne kaufe ich mir dann wieder irgendwas, an dem ich eigentlich nicht mal wirklich Interesse habe.


----------



## doomkeeper (10. Juli 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Ach, du darfst spielen, was du willst, das ist mir völlig schnuppe. Aber du darfst dich nicht wundern, wenn andere sich ein wenig über dich lustig machen, wenn du in jedem dritten Kommentar darlegst, dass du dir keine Ubisoft oder EA Spiele kaufst, auch wenn es um etwas völlig anderes geht......ist das ein modernes ceterum censeo carthaginem esse delendam?....


 
1. ist es mir völlig schnuppe was andere über mich denken weil man in einem Forum eine Meinung austauscht, dafür sind Foren da.
Und solange ich meine Meinung begründen kann sehe ich kein Problem.
Ich stürze mich zum Großteil gern auf die negativen Aspekte, genau so wie du nur die positiven umwirbst 

2. Wenn du genau lesen würdest, würdest du genau sehen dass ich es zu keinem Moment
bereu EA und Ubi boykottieren zu müssen weil ich dadurch mehr Geld einspare
und es letztendlich ein Hobby ist.

Und weil dieses Hobby mitlerweile zur Goldgrube aller Unternehmen geworden ist, ist es mein Recht
die schlechten Seiten genau so kritisch zu betrachten auch wenn du dir deine Illusion nicht kaputt machen lassen möchtest.


----------



## LordCrash (10. Juli 2013)

Ich hab keine Illusionen, nur lasse ich mir von meinen Zweifeln oder von negativen Elementen nicht mein Hobby kaputt machen. Man kann alles auch übertreiben....


----------



## McDrake (10. Juli 2013)

Achachach
Ich bin ja so hibbelig.
Das ist wirklich wie Zalando für Männer.

Werd wieder stündlich mein App aktivieren um ja kein Stundendeal zu verpassen
YEAH!!!

(Ach ja: Das ist echt kein Scherz!)


----------



## LordCrash (10. Juli 2013)

McDrake schrieb:


> Achachach
> Ich bin ja so hibbelig.
> Das ist wirklich wie Zalando für Männer.
> 
> ...


 
Es gibt eine Steam-App?


----------



## Enisra (10. Juli 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Es gibt eine Steam-App?


 
ja, ist halt jetzt kein Killer, aber damit kann man unterwegs Stuff kaufen


----------



## McDrake (10. Juli 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> ja, ist halt jetzt kein Killer, aber damit kann man unterwegs Stuff kaufen


Und nur das zählt
*hechel*


----------



## Shadow_Man (10. Juli 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Es gibt eine Steam-App?


 
Jap, gibt es. Damit können die Leute in Steam chatten oder Spiele einkaufen.


----------



## Cityboy (11. Juli 2013)

Hab auch soweit das meiste an Games.. aber es wird sich sicher noch was finden ... zb die ganzen Modern Warfare Spiele hab ich noch nicht.. und das Far Cry 3 lächelt mir auch schon zu. Theoritisch werd ich eh nie alle Games durchspieln .. bei der Menge die ich noch aufzuholen habe. Momentan suchte ich ja das FFVII und Skyrim ist auch noch nicht durch ... schon über 320 Stunden drin gehockt und immernoch kein Ende in sicht.


----------



## Enisra (11. Juli 2013)

also ich hab mal meine "wunschliste" in Steam aufgeräumt, also ich hätte schonmal 8 Titel, wovon die hälfte auch definitive Sachen sind, so wie Scribblenauts, Cities in Motion oder sie Strecke Augsburg - München könnte interesant sein
Also auch irgendwie die Klassische Anti-Action


----------



## LordCrash (11. Juli 2013)

Also ich hab ja noch meine Zweifel, dass der Steam Sale morgen Abend anfängt, aber lassen wir uns mal überraschen.


----------



## Enisra (11. Juli 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Also ich hab ja noch meine Zweifel, dass der Steam Sale morgen Abend anfängt, aber lassen wir uns mal überraschen.


 
naja, vielleicht auch erst am Freitag, aber der eine Tag bringt einen auch nicht um


----------



## LordCrash (11. Juli 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> naja, vielleicht auch erst am Freitag, aber der eine Tag bringt einen auch nicht um


 Vielleicht auch erst nächste Woche oder die Woche darauf? Wer weiß das schon.....


----------



## brechwertmyoper (11. Juli 2013)

McDrake schrieb:


> Werd wieder stündlich mein App aktivieren um ja kein Stundendeal zu verpassen
> YEAH!!!!


 
Stundendeals? Es gibt Stundendeals... Oh mein Gott, das wusste ich echt nicht. Cool.. **kreisch** aaaaaaaaaah


----------



## Spassbremse (11. Juli 2013)

McDrake schrieb:


> Achachach
> Ich bin ja so hibbelig.
> Das ist wirklich wie Zalando für Männer.
> 
> ...



Kindskopp!


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (11. Juli 2013)

brechwertmyoper schrieb:


> Stundendeals? Es gibt Stundendeals... Oh mein Gott, das wusste ich echt nicht. Cool.. **kreisch** aaaaaaaaaah


 Mädels, bitte nicht gleich ausflippen, okay ? ^^


----------



## Cityboy (11. Juli 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Vielleicht auch erst nächste Woche oder die Woche darauf? Wer weiß das schon.....


Laut meinen Auszeichnungen bei Steam, wird mir der letzte Summer Sale mit 15 Juli angezeigt. Deshalb ging ich dieses Jahr ebenfalls vom 15.07 aus. Falls er aber doch heute oder morgen kommt, stört mich das keineswegs *g*


----------



## Shadow_Man (11. Juli 2013)

Cityboy schrieb:


> Laut meinen Auszeichnungen bei Steam, wird mir der letzte Summer Sale mit 15 Juli angezeigt. Deshalb ging ich dieses Jahr ebenfalls vom 15.07 aus. Falls er aber doch heute oder morgen kommt, stört mich das keineswegs *g*


 
Bisher hat er immer an einem Donnerstag begonnen. Letztes Jahr am 12.Juli 

@McDrake: Mittlerweile macht das Ausschau nach Schnäppchen halten ja auch fast mehr Spaß, als dann die Spiele selbst


----------



## realShauni (11. Juli 2013)

Ihr erinnert mich an die Gestalten die ich jeden morgen vor KIK stehen sehe wenn ich zu Arbeit fahre


----------



## Neawoulf (11. Juli 2013)

realShauni schrieb:


> Ihr erinnert mich an die Gestalten die ich jeden morgen vor KIK stehen sehe wenn ich zu Arbeit fahre


 
KIK?? Da würde ich nie einkaufen. Vergleich uns lieber mit den kreischenden Frauen aus der Zalandowerbung.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (11. Juli 2013)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> KIK?? Da würde ich nie einkaufen. Vergleich uns lieber mit den kreischenden Frauen aus der Zalandowerbung.


 Oder mit den Männern aus der Heinnecken-Werbung 




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QBtciu6Onnc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Cityboy (11. Juli 2013)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Bisher hat er immer an einem Donnerstag begonnen. Letztes Jahr am 12.Juli
> Ok, ist mir recht  je früher desto besser.


----------



## Cityboy (11. Juli 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Oder mit den Männern aus der Heinnecken-Werbung
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hehe .. ja, mein Altersgenosse ... so siehts aus


----------



## battschack (11. Juli 2013)

Oje oje da spart man sich kohle und dann kommt sowas... Und am ende habe ich nur zeit für gerade mal 50% davon 
Mir wärs lieber wenn sowas Winter ist. Oder am besten sommer und winter..

Geiles video


----------



## Bonkic (11. Juli 2013)

3 minuten...

*Sorry*

*The Steam Store is experiencing some heavy load right now.  Please try again later.*


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (11. Juli 2013)

Bonkic schrieb:


> 3 minuten...
> 
> *Sorry*
> 
> *The Steam Store is experiencing some heavy load right now.  Please try again later.*


 
Ich habs mir schon irgendwie gedacht


----------



## Spassbremse (11. Juli 2013)

Bonkic schrieb:


> 3 minuten...
> 
> *Sorry*
> 
> *The Steam Store is experiencing some heavy load right now.  Please try again later.*


 
Jepp, ich möchte nicht wissen, wie viele tausend User gerade eben auf den Store zuzugreifen versuchen.


----------



## Mothman (11. Juli 2013)

Toll...ich muss mal wieder Überstunden machen.


----------



## Shadow_Man (11. Juli 2013)

Hrhrhr...ich konnte bisher auch noch nichts erkennen, ob da schon was gestartet ist. Da kommen nur Fehlermeldungen beim Shop


----------



## Kaisan (11. Juli 2013)

Massive Überlastung der Server ... tja, habe ich mit gerechnet. Kann irgendjemand bereits die Angebote sehen?


----------



## Peter Bathge (11. Juli 2013)

Kaisan schrieb:


> Massive Überlastung der Server ... tja, habe ich mit gerechnet. Kann irgendjemand bereits die Angebote sehen?


 
Es gibt keine. Kein Steam Sale heute, sorry Leute


----------



## Mothman (11. Juli 2013)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Es gibt keine. Kein Steam Sale heute, sorry Leute


 Extremst schmaler Grat, Peter ... extremst schmal!


----------



## Bonkic (11. Juli 2013)

PeterB schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt keine. Kein Steam Sale heute, sorry Leute


 
oh, doch! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (11. Juli 2013)

Ich konnte ein paar erkennen, doch dann wieder Überlastung 

Dark -25%
Borderlands 2 -33%
Walking Dead -50%


----------



## Peter Bathge (11. Juli 2013)

Na gut, ich präzisiere: Auf der Steam-Webseite sah eben alles ganz normal aus, da war nichts von einem Sale zu sehen. Gab lediglich Half-Life 2 und Alice: Madness Returns im Angebot.


----------



## Mothman (11. Juli 2013)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Na gut, ich präzisiere: Auf der Steam-Webseite sah eben alles ganz normal aus, da war nichts von einem Sale zu sehen. Gab lediglich Half-Life 2 und Alice: Madness Returns im Angebot.


 Cache löschen.


----------



## chbdiablo (11. Juli 2013)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Na gut, ich präzisiere: Auf der Steam-Webseite sah eben alles ganz normal aus, da war nichts von einem Sale zu sehen. Gab lediglich Half-Life 2 und Alice: Madness Returns im Angebot.


 
Das nennt man wohl Cache.
Und jetzt hört bitte alle mal auf F5 zu drücken, ich will meine 3,85 loswerden.


----------



## chbdiablo (11. Juli 2013)

Hat funktioniert, danke euch


----------



## Peter Bathge (11. Juli 2013)

Hehe, na jetzt geht es doch 
Heute leider noch nichts für mich dabei. Endless Space für 10 € wäre vielleicht was - aber dann hätte ich auch gerne das Add-on dazu.


----------



## Kaisan (11. Juli 2013)

Da haben wir´s ja ... hmm, hatte mir bisweilen mehr erhofft. Sicherlich gute Deals - aber nichts für mich dabei. Dementsprechend lege ich meine Hoffnungen auf die folgenden Tage.


----------



## Neawoulf (11. Juli 2013)

Juhu, die Steamserver brechen zusammen ... das ist ein gutes Zeichen  Mögen der Einkaufswahnsinn und die Flucherei, weil man 1000x die Seite aktualisieren muss, beginnen


----------



## MP16 (11. Juli 2013)

Hmm, defiance für nen 10er... das lohnt sich schon fast


----------



## brechwertmyoper (11. Juli 2013)

Hört mal auf den Steam-Server zu bombardieren .... Ich will Geld ausgeben


----------



## Neawoulf (11. Juli 2013)

Hach ja, jetzt beginnt diese grauenhafte Ungeduld. Bis man Steam wieder vernünftig nutzen kann, vergeht wohl noch die eine oder andere Stunde. Dann drücke mich mir halt bis dahin mit zitternden Fingern Beruhigungsschokolade in den Mund und gucke alle 7 Sekunden auf die Uhr.


----------



## brechwertmyoper (11. Juli 2013)

Gibt es im Steam-Sale dynamische Rabatte?
Eben hatte "Dont Starve" noch 20% Rabatt, jetzt sind es 40%... 

Egal, gekauft.


----------



## Shadow_Man (11. Juli 2013)

Seid froh, dass das nur ein virtueller Laden ist, sonst würden die Leute sich sicher schon prügeln.  Vielleicht sollte man einen neuen Begriff dafür erfinden: Rudelkauf? Sammelwienix?


----------



## Spassbremse (11. Juli 2013)

Ah, sind schon ein paar interessante Sachen für mich dabei.

Dishonored, Skyrim: Dragonborn, evtl. Borderlands 2.


----------



## Exar-K (11. Juli 2013)

Erstmal für Dishonored abstimmen.


----------



## Spassbremse (11. Juli 2013)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Erstmal für Dishonored abstimmen.



Gut so! Das steht nämlich auch bei mir ganz oben auf der Liste!


----------



## Neawoulf (11. Juli 2013)

Ich würde ja für Far Cry 3 abstimmen ... leider lässt mich Steam nicht  Behauptet, ich wäre nicht eingeloggt, obwohl ich mit der Steam-Software drin bin. Hach joa, die Sales dauern ja noch ein bisschen. Erstmal Film gucken, danach nochmal versuchen und sonst bis morgen warten.

Ungeduld ist zwar wie eine Fliege, die sich einem immer wieder auf die Nase setzt, aber ich hab ne Fliegenklatsche.


----------



## Cityboy (11. Juli 2013)

also bislang nur einmal kurz drauf gewesen ... und für Dishonored abgestimmt ... aber sonst komm ich nirgends drauf ... :/


----------



## Mothman (11. Juli 2013)

Ich würde echt gerne mal ne Zahl haben, wie viel Anfragen pro Sekunde auf die Steam-Shop-Server auflaufen. Ich denke mal, das könnte alle Rekorde sprengen. 

Ich krieg auch bisher immer nur den 503er.


----------



## Lukecheater (11. Juli 2013)

Soooo, endlich hab ich meine Transaktionen durchführen können. 

Don't Starve und Antichamber kommt zu mir! 

Also ich bin bisher sehr glücklich, 2 Spiele die ich mir sicher holen wollte waren direkt am ersten Tag mit guten Prozenten drin 
Aber die Belastung der Server ist echt heftig, dass hat jetzt bestimmt 45min gedauert...


----------



## Shadow_Man (11. Juli 2013)

Irgendwie ist das grad voll verwirrend. Mal wird Bioshock Infinite bei den Tagesangeboten angezeigt, dann wieder nicht. Mal kostet der Season Pass 9,99 €, dann wieder 19,99........


----------



## Kaisan (11. Juli 2013)

Endlich Läuft die Sache wieder rund - habe bei CS:GO zugeschlagen. Ansonsten (für mich persönlich) ein durch recht durchwachsender erster Tag ... besitze die meisten angebotenen Titel bereits. Bei The Cave für rund 3 Euro könnte ich jedoch schwach werden ...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (11. Juli 2013)

Also unter den Top100 finde ich noch nichts, was preismäßig derart lockt um ein "Muss ich haben"-Gefühl zu bewirken. Werde mal per Genre-Filter nachschauen, da könnte man evtl. fündig werden...


----------



## Onlinestate (11. Juli 2013)

Ups, falsche Seite...
Einfach ignorieren und weitergehen.


----------



## Kaisan (11. Juli 2013)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Hehe, na jetzt geht es doch
> Heute leider noch nichts für mich dabei. Endless Space für 10 € wäre vielleicht was - aber dann hätte ich auch gerne das Add-on dazu.


 
Wie wäre es mit der Gold-Edition für 11,89 Euro? Da scheint das AddOn enthalten zu sein ...


----------



## Peter Bathge (11. Juli 2013)

Kaisan schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit der Gold-Edition für 11,89 Euro? Da scheint das AddOn enthalten zu sein ...



Zwei Euro mehr? Ich glaube nicht, Tim! 
Ich habe da so eine selbstgesteckte Grenze bei Steam-Sales: Alles über 10 € ist mir zu teuer für ein Spiel, das ich vielleicht nie spielen werde. Bei diesen Verkaufsaktionen steckt ja immer auch eine Menge Psychologie drin: "Uih, so günstig? MUSS ICH HABEN!!"


----------



## Mothman (11. Juli 2013)

Was mal ziemlich scheiße ist, dass man um das Abzeichen zu erhalten Dead Island haben muss, welches aber in good old D nicht zu haben ist (via Steam). Das heißt: Entweder die Karte kaufen oder das übelste Glück haben und die tauschen. 

Hab btw Steam-Level 12. ^^


----------



## Mothman (11. Juli 2013)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Ich habe da so eine selbstgesteckte Grenze bei Steam-Sales: Alles über 10 € ist mir zu teuer für ein Spiel, das ich vielleicht nie spielen werde.


Call of Juarez Gunslinger kostet 10,04 EUR.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (11. Juli 2013)

Nö, nix Besonderes dabei für mich. Also morgen früh nochmal reinschauen. Für Heute ist Feierabend.


----------



## Mothman (11. Juli 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Nö, nix Besonderes dabei für mich. Also morgen früh nochmal reinschauen. Für Heute ist Feierabend.


*in den Schlaf wein*


----------



## Cityboy (11. Juli 2013)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Zwei Euro mehr? Ich glaube nicht, Tim!
> Ich habe da so eine selbstgesteckte Grenze bei Steam-Sales: Alles über 10 € ist mir zu teuer für ein Spiel, das ich vielleicht nie spielen werde. Bei diesen Verkaufsaktionen steckt ja immer auch eine Menge Psychologie drin: "Uih, so günstig? MUSS ICH HABEN!!"


Professor. Dr. Dr. Peter Bathge hat zugeschlagen  mal eine Frage an dich lieber Peter ... wieviele Games besitzt du auf Steam?


----------



## Lukecheater (11. Juli 2013)

Keiner hier der was mit Don't Starve oder Antichamber anfangen kann? (oder habt ihr die schon?)


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (11. Juli 2013)

Mothman schrieb:


> *in den Schlaf wein*


 Das hättest du wohl gerne. 

Ne, ich ignoriere für heute den Summer Sale und spiele jetzt noch ein Stündchen "Dead Space 3".


----------



## Mothman (11. Juli 2013)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> Keiner hier der was mit Don't Starve oder Antichamber anfangen kann? (oder habt ihr die schon?)


Don't Starve hab ich mir bei Release gekauft und Antichamber interessiert mich nicht. 

Ich versuche gerade Gunslinger zu kaufen. Aber die Transaktion scheitert immer.^^

EDIT:
So..ich nehm das jetzt mal als Zeichen und kaufe mir das Spiel nicht. Ätsch!^^


----------



## Cityboy (11. Juli 2013)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> Keiner hier der was mit Don't Starve oder Antichamber anfangen kann? (oder habt ihr die schon?)


sagt mir nicht zu ... irgendwie :/ ... aber für dich viel spass damit


----------



## Cityboy (11. Juli 2013)

Mothman schrieb:


> Don't Starve hab ich mir bei Release gekauft und Antichamber interessiert mich nicht.
> 
> Ich versuche gerade Gunslinger zu kaufen. Aber die Transaktion scheitert immer.^^
> 
> ...


Bei mir will er auch nicht -- so ein pech aber auch ... naja dann soller bei Steam verotten wenner nicht zu papa will


----------



## Lukecheater (11. Juli 2013)

kk^^, ich kenn mich bei Dragon Age nicht so aus, aber Origins war doch der hochgelobte erste Teil, oder? Weil 8€...da bin ich am überlegen


----------



## Mothman (11. Juli 2013)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> kk^^, ich kenn mich bei Dragon Age nicht so aus, aber Origins war doch der hochgelobte erste Teil, oder? Weil 8€...da bin ich am überlegen


 Ja, Origins ist der geniale erste Teil. Ich hatte damit sehr viel Spaß und habe es 2 Mal durchgespielt. Für 8 Euro kann man da imo nichts falsch machen. Wird aber nen heftiger Download, wenn du keine gute Leitung hast.


----------



## Peter Bathge (11. Juli 2013)

Cityboy schrieb:


> Professor. Dr. Dr. Peter Bathge hat zugeschlagen  mal eine Frage an dich lieber Peter ... wieviele Games besitzt du auf Steam?


 
109. Sind nicht so viele, wie man vielleicht denken könnte, weil ich viele Spiele auf den Redaktions-Accounts gespielt habe.


----------



## Lukecheater (11. Juli 2013)

Mothman schrieb:


> Ja, Origins ist der geniale erste Teil. Ich hatte damit sehr viel Spaß und habe es 2 Mal durchgespielt. Für 8 Euro kann man da imo nichts falsch machen. Wird aber nen heftiger Download, wenn du keine gute Leitung hast.


 
Alles klar, das mach ich evtl.

naja, Leitung ist ganz in Ordnung (ca. 1MB in der Spitze, ansonsten so um die 800KB), das sollte also eher weniger ein Problem darstellen. Außerdem hab ich ja im RPG-Genre noch The Witcher und The Witcher 2 auf der PLatte... also Zeit zum runterladen hab ich genug


----------



## xNomAnorx (11. Juli 2013)

Werde heute wohl beim letzten Skyrim AddOn Dragonborn schwach werden. Dann ist Skyrim bei mir komplett  
Sonst interessiert mich aktuell nichts.


----------



## Cityboy (11. Juli 2013)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> 109. Sind nicht so viele, wie man vielleicht denken könnte, weil ich viele Spiele auf den Redaktions-Accounts gespielt habe.


die 100 hast du ja geknackt .. da spricht ja schon die zockerseele aus dir


----------



## Lukecheater (11. Juli 2013)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Werde heute wohl beim letzten Skyrim AddOn Dragonborn schwach werden. Dann ist Skyrim bei mir komplett
> Sonst interessiert mich aktuell nichts.


 
Ich hab in Skyrim bisher ca. 120h gesteckt und hab beide Addons noch nicht, deswegen werd ich mir wenn dann die Legendary Edition als Retail kaufen, das würde sich dann nämlich preislich lohnen und dann hab ichs mal als Retail im Schrank stehen, was das Spiel sich auch verdient hat ^^


----------



## Cityboy (11. Juli 2013)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> Ich hab in Skyrim bisher ca. 120h gesteckt und hab beide Addons noch nicht, deswegen werd ich mir wenn dann die Legendary Edition als Retail kaufen, das würde sich dann nämlich preislich lohnen und dann hab ichs mal als Retail im Schrank stehen, was das Spiel sich auch verdient hat ^^


Ich brauche auch nur noch das Dragonborn .. aber der lümmel lässt sich nicht kaufen :p und wenn ich so meine Spielzeit von 320 Stunden anschaue ... ja.. devinitiv verdiennt


----------



## LordCrash (11. Juli 2013)

Hm, der erste Tag und schon interessiert mich kein einziges Spiel bzw. ich hab schon alle, die mich interessieren....


----------



## brechwertmyoper (11. Juli 2013)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> Keiner hier der was mit Don't Starve oder Antichamber anfangen kann? (oder habt ihr die schon?)


 
Habe mir auch vorhin *dont starve* geholt aber noch nicht gespielt. Hatte das Spiel auch auf der Wunschliste. Berichte am Wochenende  wie es ist. 

Der Test hat mich neugierig gemacht... 

Grüße


----------



## Exar-K (11. Juli 2013)

Mothman schrieb:


> Was mal ziemlich scheiße ist, dass man um das Abzeichen zu erhalten Dead Island haben muss, welches aber in good old D nicht zu haben ist (via Steam). Das heißt: Entweder die Karte kaufen oder das übelste Glück haben und die tauschen.


Meinst du für das Sommerabzeichen?
Die Spiele für die dort enthaltenen Karten muss man, anders als bei den normalen Sammelkarten, nicht besitzen. Zumindest laut der Beschreibung wie man sie bekommt.


----------



## Shadow_Man (11. Juli 2013)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Werde heute wohl beim letzten Skyrim AddOn Dragonborn schwach werden. Dann ist Skyrim bei mir komplett
> Sonst interessiert mich aktuell nichts.


 
Das hab ich mir auch geholt und hab damit Skyrim komplett und dazu noch Antichamber.


----------



## Lukecheater (11. Juli 2013)

So, ich hab am ersten Tag bei Don't Starve, Antichamber und Dragon Age  zugeschlagen. Letzteres war nicht geplant, die anderen beiden schon.



brechwertmyoper schrieb:


> Habe mir auch vorhin *dont starve* geholt aber noch nicht gespielt. Hatte das Spiel auch auf der Wunschliste. Berichte am Wochenende  wie es ist.
> 
> Der Test hat mich neugierig gemacht...
> 
> Grüße



Ich hab mal grad 'ne halbe Stunde gespielt. Sehr schön gemachtes Spiel, das anscheinend das bietet was ich mir von ihm erhofft habe... Volltreffer


----------



## Kaisan (11. Juli 2013)

Hmm ... befinde mich momentan in einem inneren Konflikt, denn: Zahlreiche Daedalic-Titel sind unverschämt hoch reduziert (durchschnittlich rund 5 Euro das Adventure). Das Problem für mich als Spielesammler: Die Retail-Ausführungen von Daedalic-Titeln sind zumeist prall gefüllt und würden sich gut in mein Regal machen ... tja, mal eine Nacht drüber schlafen.


----------



## Kaisan (11. Juli 2013)

Hab übrigens auch bei The Cave zugeschlagen ... billiger wird´s meiner Meinung nach wohl kaum ...


----------



## LordCrash (11. Juli 2013)

Kaisan schrieb:


> Hmm ... befinde mich momentan in einem inneren Konflikt, denn: Zahlreiche Daedalic-Titel sind unverschämt hoch reduziert (durchschnittlich rund 5 Euro das Adventure). Das Problem für mich als Spielesammler: Die Retail-Ausführungen von Daedalic-Titeln sind zumeist prall gefüllt und würden sich gut in mein Regal machen ... tja, mal eine Nacht drüber schlafen.


 
Die Daedalic Spiele gabs doch schon zum Spottpreis bei gog.com neulich.... 

Irgendwie finde ich auch die Preise bisher nicht so wirklich bombe. Da sind die regulären Wochen(end)angebote von Steam, GMG, Nuuvem und Co. auch nicht schlechter.


----------



## Cityboy (11. Juli 2013)

Kaisan schrieb:


> Hmm ... befinde mich momentan in einem inneren Konflikt, denn: Zahlreiche Daedalic-Titel sind unverschämt hoch reduziert (durchschnittlich rund 5 Euro das Adventure). Das Problem für mich als Spielesammler: Die Retail-Ausführungen von Daedalic-Titeln sind zumeist prall gefüllt und würden sich gut in mein Regal machen ... tja, mal eine Nacht drüber schlafen.


Hab auch drüber bei einem Glas Bier mit mir selber diskutiert. Ergebnis: Satinas Ketten, Deponia 1+2 und A New Beginning(absolut geniales Adventure) eingekauft.


----------



## Varulven (12. Juli 2013)

Mir war ja gar nicht klar daß man auch EA-Titel über Steam bekommt. Wollte schon immer mal Dragon Age und Mass Effect haben, hatte aber keinen Bock auf Origin. Leider gibt's nur ME 1 und 2. Die komplette Trilogie wäre schon cool.


----------



## Cityboy (12. Juli 2013)

Varulven schrieb:


> Mir war ja gar nicht klar daß man auch EA-Titel über Steam bekommt. Wollte schon immer mal Dragon Age und Mass Effect haben, hatte aber keinen Bock auf Origin. Leider gibt's nur ME 1 und 2. Die komplette Trilogie wäre schon cool.


Also für die Dragon Age Spiele und Mass Effect 1 und 2 .. wird Origin nicht benötigt (Retailversion) Erst Mass Effect 3 benötigt Origin.


----------



## Varulven (12. Juli 2013)

Gut zu wissen, wo müsste ich denn Dragon Age aktivieren wenn ich es mir im Laden kaufe?


----------



## LordCrash (12. Juli 2013)

Varulven schrieb:


> Gut zu wissen, wo müsste ich denn Dragon Age aktivieren wenn ich es mir im Laden kaufe?


 
Nirgendwo soweit ich weiß. Wenn du online-Features nutzen willst, musst du aber eine EA-Konto haben.


----------



## Kaisan (12. Juli 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Die Daedalic Spiele gabs doch schon zum Spottpreis bei gog.com neulich....


 
Tja, habe ich irgendwie verpasst - dennoch: Auch bei gog.com gibt´s ausschließlich Downloads - die Retail-Versionen wären mir da doch lieber. Tja, aber die Ersparnisse kämen doch recht hoch daher ... glaube, ich werde am Ende doch schwach und erstehe mir die Teile auf Steam. Werde auf jeden Fall nochmal drüber nachdenken ...


----------



## Lukecheater (12. Juli 2013)

So ich hab dann doch noch Hotline Miami für 2€ mitgenommen


----------



## Varulven (12. Juli 2013)

The Steam Store is experiencing some heavy load right now. Please try again later.

Komisch.


----------



## Lukecheater (12. Juli 2013)

Varulven schrieb:


> The Steam Store is experiencing some heavy load right now. Please try again later.
> 
> Komisch.


 
Den ganzen Abend schon Manchmal dachte ich, dass die Server sich wieder gefangen haben und beim nächsten Klick kam ne Fehlermeldung^^


----------



## Varulven (12. Juli 2013)

So, Dragon Age Download läuft ...


----------



## Shadow_Man (12. Juli 2013)

Bei Borderlands 2 gibt es grad den Season Pass für 10,19€...erhält man damit dann alle DLCs oder fehlen dann noch wichtige DLCs? Wenn ja, welche?


----------



## shippy74 (12. Juli 2013)

Hmm so toll sind die Angebote aber nicht , Bioshock Infiniti bekomme ich auch für 25 euro im Laden mit DVD Hülle und Handbuch. Einzig der Euro Truck Simulator für 7.49€ würde da passen. aber den hab ich schon.


----------



## brechwertmyoper (12. Juli 2013)

Varulven schrieb:


> Mir war ja gar nicht klar daß man auch EA-Titel über Steam bekommt.


 
Da geht der Wahnsinn los  ... 

Mein Bekannter hat Metro 2033 in Origin gekauft, beim Spielstart bzw. Installation verwies Origin dann auf Steam, man solle es downloaden. Account in Steam erstellt und dort wurde das Spiel dann vom Server geladen. 

Ich glaube bei Tropico 4 und Far Cry 3 ist es ähnlich. Man kauft es in Steam un muss dann das Ubisoft Programm laden (UPlay).





Lukecheater schrieb:


> Ich hab mal grad 'ne halbe Stunde gespielt. Sehr schön gemachtes Spiel, das anscheinend das bietet was ich mir von ihm erhofft habe... Volltreffer



Da bin ich ja gut gestimmt an meinem letzten Arbeitstag vor dem WE .


----------



## doomkeeper (12. Juli 2013)

ca 30 € bisjetzt ausgegeben für

Antichamber            (schon sehr lange interessant aber 20 € früher zu viel gewesen) 
Bastion                   (ebenfalls interessant und für 2.50 allemal wert) 
Borderlands 2          (Brauche Koop Game) 
HL Blue Shift           (für kompletten Half Life Run gedacht) 
HL Opposing Force   ""                                  "" 
Hotline Miami           (Wie simple, cool und abgefahren ist dieses Spiel bitte schön 
Q.U.B.E                   (Mit Rabatt nehm ich gern mit) 
Deus Ex 1                (Finde CD nicht mehr) und Gute Spiele bezahl ich gern doppelt wenns so billig sind  lol

Borderlands 2 das einzige Spiel für 10,19 €, Normalerweise kauf ich nix über 9,99~ 

Bisjetzt sehr glücklich und Hotline Miami ist wirklich ein cooles Spiel für den speziellen Geschmack


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (12. Juli 2013)

shippy74 schrieb:


> Hmm so toll sind die Angebote aber nicht , Bioshock Infiniti bekomme ich auch für 25 euro im Laden mit DVD Hülle und Handbuch. Einzig der Euro Truck Simulator für 7.49€ würde da passen. aber den hab ich schon.


 Momentan ist auch nichts für mich dabei, wo ich unbedingt zuschlagen müsste.
Die einzigen Spiele, die ich bisher auf dem Schirm habe, sind "Call of Juarez: Gunslinger", "Star Trek - The Video Game" und eines der jüngsten "Trackmania"-Spiele. Wenn da noch gute Rabatte folgen sollten (COH:G vielleicht um die 7-8 Euro, ST und TM an der 10-Euro-Marke), könnte ich schwach werden. Vorher nicht.


----------



## Spassbremse (12. Juli 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> [...]"Star Trek - The Video Game" [...]



Ernsthaft? Das ist doch noch schlechter als der Film...? *duck*


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (12. Juli 2013)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Ernsthaft? Das ist doch noch schlechter als der Film...? *duck*


Schlimmer als die ST-Spiele "Insurrection", "Bridge Commander" oder "Generations" kann es nicht sein. 
Und ein Zehner ist es mir wert. Maximal. 

Edit:
Ach ja... *KLATSCH*


----------



## Spassbremse (12. Juli 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Schlimmer als die ST-Spiele "Insurrection", "Bridge Commander" oder "Generations" kann es nicht sein.



Hm, es steht Dir natürlich frei, das auszutesten.

Weißt Du, was ich gerne mal wieder spielen würde? Sowas wie eine Neuauflage von "Birth of the Federation". DAS war ein tolles Star Trek Spiel.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (12. Juli 2013)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Hm, es steht Dir natürlich frei, das auszutesten.
> 
> Weißt Du, was ich gerne mal wieder spielen würde? Sowas wie eine Neuauflage von "Birth of the Federation". DAS war ein tolles Star Trek Spiel.


 Nicht mein Genre, nicht meine Generation. 
Ein aufgepepptes "Starfleet Command" mit einer guten Hintergrundgeschichte, das wäre was Feines. Natürlich nur im TOS-Setting. 

Ansonsten müsste mal wieder ein klassisches Adventure her, aber dieser Wunsch ist ja mit "Secret of Vulcan Fury" gestorben.


----------



## Enisra (12. Juli 2013)

shippy74 schrieb:


> Hmm so toll sind die Angebote aber nicht , Bioshock Infiniti bekomme ich auch für 25 euro im Laden mit DVD Hülle und Handbuch.



Naja, sag DVD und Hülle
Handbuch kannste das echt nicht nennen 
Und wie immer an der Stelle sollte man passenderweise die Leute warnen die meinen Alice Madness Returns für kleines Geld zu bekommen, das Spiel kostet im Laden auch nur 12€

ach ja, mein Zähler steht bisher bei: Null
nicht das nicht dabei gewesen wäre, ich hab nur vergessen ne Paysafecard zu kaufen und komm erst morgen wieder zu dem Laden -.-


----------



## brechwertmyoper (12. Juli 2013)

Laut Uhrzeit sind hier einige bis zum nächsten 8-Stunden-Sale, in den frühen Morgenstunden, wach geblieben...


----------



## Neawoulf (12. Juli 2013)

Boah, mir wächst gerade 'n Hut! Den ganzen Morgen schiele ich immer wieder zwischendurch bei Steam rein und versuche mir Dark Souls zu kaufen. Bis jetzt habe ich es nicht geschafft, weil ständig irgendwelche zufälligen Fehlercodes produziert werden, der Zahlungsbildschirm total verbuggt geladen wird oder Steam meint, ich hätte nicht genügend Steam-Guthaben, obwohl ich Paypal als Zahlungsmethode gewählt habe.

Dazu kommt noch, dass ich gerade wenig Zeit habe und die Dark Souls Aktion in ein paar Minuten abläuft ...

Gestern Abend hatte ich ja die Hoffnung, dass Steam nach ein paar Stunden nicht mehr zickt, aber da habe ich mich wohl getäuscht.


----------



## doomkeeper (12. Juli 2013)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Boah, mir wächst gerade 'n Hut! Den ganzen Morgen schiele ich immer wieder zwischendurch bei Steam rein und versuche mir Dark Souls zu kaufen. Bis jetzt habe ich es nicht geschafft, weil ständig irgendwelche zufälligen Fehlercodes produziert werden, der Zahlungsbildschirm total verbuggt geladen wird oder Steam meint, ich hätte nicht genügend Steam-Guthaben, obwohl ich Paypal als Zahlungsmethode gewählt habe.
> 
> Dazu kommt noch, dass ich gerade wenig Zeit habe und die Dark Souls Aktion in ein paar Minuten abläuft ...
> 
> Gestern Abend hatte ich ja die Hoffnung, dass Steam nach ein paar Stunden nicht mehr zickt, aber da habe ich mich wohl getäuscht.


 
Bei mir läufts mitlerweile einwandfrei und ich schiele auch ganze Zeit mit Dark Souls..... obwohl ich eigentlich ganz sicher
bin es nicht sooo unbedingt spielen zu wollen... aber es soll unglaublich herausfordernd sein...
ich bin im Zwiespalt.

Zum Thema Steam.
Ich hatte vor allem am Anfang extrem viele Probleme.
Mitlerweile gehts eigentlich super gut und Fehlermeldungen tauchen nicht mehr so oft auf.

Man muss aber bemerken dass
Steam einfach komplett ausgelastet ist und bis zu 5.5 Millionen Nutzer zum gleichen Zeitpunkt online sind, patches runterladen, Spiele runterladen und der Shop nur seit gestern Abend nur noch am Glühen ist 

Man solls zwar nicht zu laut schreien, aber ich bin doch überrascht wie stabil das alles bei mir läuft.


----------



## Cityboy (12. Juli 2013)

Weiß Jemand ob es sich lohnt die Sammelkarten zu verkaufen oder doch lieber sammeln und Abzeichen daraus machen?


----------



## Enisra (12. Juli 2013)

Cityboy schrieb:


> Weiß Jemand ob es sich lohnt die Sammelkarten zu verkaufen oder doch lieber sammeln und Abzeichen daraus machen?


 
naja, du kannst ja die Doppelten Verkaufen, ich hab da z.B. 2 Songbirds bekommen


----------



## LordCrash (12. Juli 2013)

Sammelkarten? Ernsthaft, ihr Nerds.......


----------



## Lukecheater (12. Juli 2013)

Gab es Dark Souls vorhin noch günstiger, als 15€? Oder ist das das Angebot?


----------



## Spassbremse (12. Juli 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Sammelkarten? Ernsthaft, ihr Nerds.......


 
Hey, ich habe dazu extra einen Thread eröffnet...Sammelkarten sind doch klasse!


----------



## TrinityBlade (12. Juli 2013)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> Gab es Dark Souls vorhin noch günstiger, als 15€? Oder ist das das Angebot?


7,49€ im Flash Sale. Kommt aber bestimmt noch mal als Daily Deal.


----------



## Lukecheater (12. Juli 2013)

TrinityBlade schrieb:


> 7,49€ im Flash Sale. Kommt aber bestimmt noch mal als Daily Deal.


 
alles klar, thx


----------



## LordCrash (12. Juli 2013)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Hey, ich habe dazu extra einen Thread eröffnet...Sammelkarten sind doch klasse!


 
Aus dem Alter bin ich irgendwie raus. Ich brauch auch keinen virtuellen Penisvergleich auf Steam....


----------



## Spassbremse (12. Juli 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Aus dem Alter bin ich irgendwie raus. Ich brauch auch keinen virtuellen Penisvergleich auf Steam....



Ich bin vermutlich älter als Du und wurde schon vor über 25 Jahren mit Baseball & Co. Trading Cards sozialisiert. 
Es stimmt aber, dass die Dinger hierzulande nicht den Stellenwert wie jenseits des großen Teichs genießen, dort frönt wirklich jede Alters- und Gesellschaftsschicht diesem schönen Hobby.


----------



## Enisra (12. Juli 2013)

tjoa, was bei den Amis die Sammelkarte ist, ist bei uns das Dublo und Hanuta Bilchen, sowas gibt´s schon
Aber auch interesant wie sich so konzepte in komplett 2 verschiedene Richtungen entwickelt hat


----------



## Spassbremse (12. Juli 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> tjoa, was bei den Amis die Sammelkarte ist, ist bei uns das Dublo und Hanuta Bilchen, sowas gibt´s schon
> Aber auch interesant wie sich so konzepte in komplett 2 verschiedene Richtungen entwickelt hat



Ist doch im Prinzip dasselbe, nur das das eine selbstklebend ist...und das es afaik noch nie ein Duplo/Hanuta-Bildchen gab, welches für eine 7-stellige Summe gehandelt wurde... 
Ich mag aber die "Wertigkeit" (d.h., schöner, stabiler Karton) der meisten US-TCs.


----------



## Enisra (12. Juli 2013)

ja sicher, aber das Problem ist halt auch wieder, das man vor dem Internet nicht so easy dran kam
Wobei mir jetzt Sammelfiguren lieber sind


----------



## LordCrash (12. Juli 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> tjoa, was bei den Amis die Sammelkarte ist, ist bei uns das Dublo und Hanuta Bilchen, sowas gibt´s schon
> Aber auch interesant wie sich so konzepte in komplett 2 verschiedene Richtungen entwickelt hat


 Das ist doch alles Mumpitz. Sucht euch anständige Hobbies....  

Dass Leute für sowas auch noch Geld bezahlen......


----------



## Cityboy (12. Juli 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> naja, du kannst ja die Doppelten Verkaufen, ich hab da z.B. 2 Songbirds bekommen


Alles klar, danke Enisra .. hab zwar noch nix doppelt gehabt, kommt aber vielleicht noch. so Wertvoll scheinen diese Karten nicht zu sein :p


----------



## Enisra (12. Juli 2013)

nja, oder du kannst die auch klassische tauschen


----------



## Cityboy (12. Juli 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> nja, oder du kannst die auch klassische tauschen


Ok. Schaue mir das mal genauer an. Danke


----------



## Bonkic (12. Juli 2013)

kennt jemand order of war?
taugt das was?

Save 66% on Order of War


----------



## Neawoulf (12. Juli 2013)

So,  bin jetzt zuhause, aber den Dark Souls Rabatt hab ich nicht mehr erwischt  Schätze, da war auch mein lahmes Handy-Internet nicht ganz unschuldig dran, inzwischen geht's wieder.

Jetzt hab ich mir erstmal Dawnguard und Hearthfire für Skyrim gegönnt, Dragonborn hatte ich ja schon.

Außerdem schielt mein Auge auf diverse Addons für den Train Simulator 2013 bzw. Railworks 4. Leider sind die Sachen trotz Rabatt immer noch relativ teuer (Europe Ultimate Collection kostet jetzt 71,49 Euro statt 129,99 Euro (-45% ). Ich denke, ich werde mich da wohl für ein paar kleinere Addons entscheiden, das ist mir dann doch ein wenig zu teuer.

Außerdem hoffe ich noch immer, dass Far Cry 3 und nochmal Dark Souls ordentlich reduziert werden. auch wenn für Dark Souls dann wohl doch ein Xbox 360 Gamepad fällig wird (das ich eigentlich vom Layout her überhaupt nicht mag).


----------



## Mothman (12. Juli 2013)

Meisten erscheinen die Deals 2 Mal. Also wer jetzt was verpasst bekommt meistens noch mal die Chance.


----------



## chbdiablo (12. Juli 2013)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Außerdem hoffe ich noch immer, dass Far Cry 3 und nochmal Dark Souls ordentlich reduziert werden. auch wenn für Dark Souls dann wohl doch ein Xbox 360 Gamepad fällig wird (das ich eigentlich vom Layout her überhaupt nicht mag).



Also ich hab Dark Souls mit meinem Logitech Rumplepad gespielt, da gabs keine Probleme.


----------



## Neawoulf (12. Juli 2013)

chbdiablo schrieb:


> Also ich hab Dark Souls mit meinem Logitech Rumplepad gespielt, da gabs keine Probleme.


 
Kann man da denn die Tasten frei belegen? Irgendwo meine ich mal gelesen zu haben, dass die Steuerung sich nicht frei einstellen lässt. Wenn das ginge, wäre das prima, denn ich habe noch ein Gamepad im PS2-Stil für den PC hier.


----------



## chbdiablo (12. Juli 2013)

Ja, das geht nicht in Dark Souls sondern mit einem kleinen Hilfsprogramm: x360ce - XBOX 360 Controller emulator - Google Project Hosting


----------



## Neawoulf (12. Juli 2013)

chbdiablo schrieb:


> Ja, das geht nicht in Dark Souls sondern mit einem kleinen Hilfsprogramm: x360ce - XBOX 360 Controller emulator - Google Project Hosting


 
Ok ... nicht die optimale Lösung, aber besser als nichts. Ich frage mich immer noch, ob es tatsächlich so schwer sein kann, eine konfigurierbare, oder zumindest vernünftig vorkonfigurierte Steuerung in einen Spiel zu packen. Zur Not könnte ich ja noch zur PS3 Version greifen, aber die ist halt deutlich teurer und soweit ich weiß soll die Performance ziemlich mies sein.

*edit*

Kann es sein, dass der Train Simulator 2013 (Railworks 4) gerade inkl. aller DLCs aus dem Steam-Shop entfernt wurde???

Heute werden mir auch echt nur Steine in den Weg gelegt.

*nochmal edit*

Ok, nicht ganz entfernt, aber zumindest über die Suchfunktion nicht mehr zugänglich.


----------



## Enisra (12. Juli 2013)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass der Train Simulator 2013 (Railworks 4) gerade inkl. aller DLCs aus dem Steam-Shop entfernt wurde???
> 
> Heute werden mir auch echt nur Steine in den Weg gelegt.
> 
> ...


 
vielleicht ein Bug oder so


----------



## Neawoulf (12. Juli 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> vielleicht ein Bug oder so


 
Ich bin zu misstrauisch um an einen Bug zu glauben. Aber gut ... für heute habe ich genug gekauft. Skyrim Krempel und drei Addons für den Train Simulator (ich höre, wie laut die Köpfe geschüttelt werden ... wie kann man nur so einen Schund kaufen  )


----------



## doomkeeper (12. Juli 2013)

@ Neawoulf.

Die Aktion läuft noch bis zum 22. Juli.

Warts ab Dark Souls taucht bis dahin bestimmt wieder auf


----------



## Neawoulf (12. Juli 2013)

Far Cry 3 - Thou art mine! 

17,99 Euro sind ein fairer Preis.



doomkeeper schrieb:


> @ Neawoulf.
> 
> Die Aktion läuft noch bis zum 22. Juli.
> 
> Warts ab Dark Souls taucht bis dahin bestimmt wieder auf


 
Ein Funken Hoffnung ist besser nichts


----------



## Mothman (12. Juli 2013)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Ein Funken Hoffnung ist besser nichts


gnihihi


----------



## Exar-K (12. Juli 2013)

Hat jemand eine Ahnung was man bei Darksiders 2 von dem DLC gebrauchen kann?
Leider gibt es ja kein Komplettpaket und der Season Pass scheinen auch nur 3 der DLCs zu sein.


----------



## Mothman (12. Juli 2013)

Ob ihr es mir glaubt oder nicht: Ich hab mir bisher im Sale noch nichts gekauft.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (12. Juli 2013)

Mothman schrieb:


> Ob ihr es mir glaubt oder nicht: Ich hab mir bisher im Sale noch nichts gekauft.


 Da sind wir schon mal zu zweit.
Aber ich habe mal einige Titel auf meinem Wunschzettel markiert, dann benachrichtigt mich Steam wenn diese evtl. besonders günstig angeboten werden. Netter Service.


----------



## Herbboy (12. Juli 2013)

*Walking Dead* hab ich mir grad geholt, das wollte ich eh schon längst gekauft haben. Und in dem Fall bin ich froh, dass ich keine Freundin hab: ein Kumpel von mir hat das gespielt mit seiner Freundin danebensitzend, die hat ihm IMMER "vorgeschrieben", wenn man im Spiel was entscheiden musste, "retten" bzw. "verschonen" zu nehmen...   

Also, wenn ne Freundin ansteht, dann will ich eine, die zumindest im Bewusstsein, dass es nicht real ist, sich gern mal am Bösen ergötzt...


----------



## xNomAnorx (12. Juli 2013)

Hab mir ebenfalls The Walking Dead geholt. War eh schon längst überfällig, dass ich das mal spiele und für ~6 Euro kann man da wohl nichts falsch machen.


----------



## doomkeeper (12. Juli 2013)

Mothman schrieb:


> Ob ihr es mir glaubt oder nicht: Ich hab mir bisher im Sale noch nichts gekauft.


 
Ist doch nicht schlimm 

Ich kaufe eigentlich nix über 10 Euro und stehe auf die 2,50 € Angebote und paar Indies die ich schon lange interessant fand.
Gerade jetzt hab ich mir Dear Esther für 2 € geholt weil ich früher keine 10 Euro dafür ausgeben wollte.

Ist zwar ein schönes Spiel aber knappe 10 € war es mir nicht wert und ich sorge jetzt schon Spiele für Oculus Rift vor 

Hmmm... Gut wenn die jetzt Metro Last Light für 12~ € anbieten würden, hät ichs warscheinlich gekauft


----------



## brechwertmyoper (12. Juli 2013)

Jetzt ist alles im Angebot und ich zögere dennoch ... 




doomkeeper schrieb:


> Hmmm... Gut wenn die jetzt Metro Last Light für 12~ € anbieten würden, hät ichs warscheinlich gekauft



Da schlage ich auch zu


----------



## Peter Bathge (12. Juli 2013)

Ich hab bisher nur Super Hexagon gekauft - hat auch nur einen Euro gekostet


----------



## Shadow_Man (12. Juli 2013)

Gibts bei Faster Than Light denn mittlerweilde die Möglichkeit, das Spiel irgendwie auf Deutsch zu spielen? Vielleicht durch eine Mod oder einen Patch? Das war nämlich das Einzige, was mich bisher vom Kauf immer abgehalten hat, weil es nur auf Englisch war.


----------



## Herbboy (12. Juli 2013)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Ich hab bisher nur Super Hexagon gekauft - hat auch nur einen Euro gekostet



das sollte an sich allein Prinzip 6,66€ kosten, nicht mehr und nicht weniger ^^


----------



## brechwertmyoper (12. Juli 2013)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Ich hab bisher nur Super Hexagon gekauft - hat auch nur einen Euro gekostet


 
Schönes Spiel um die Augenmuskeln zu trainieren... Ich glaube sowas kann man auch als Folter nutzen, das kommt gleich nach Schlafanzug


----------



## Cityboy (12. Juli 2013)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Ich hab bisher nur Super Hexagon gekauft - hat auch nur einen Euro gekostet


Gratulation! Zum 110 Spiel


----------



## Neawoulf (12. Juli 2013)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Ich hab bisher nur Super Hexagon gekauft - hat auch nur einen Euro gekostet


 
Das hab ich mir gerade mal aus Neugier bei Youtube angeguckt. Ich glaube, ich würde sterben, wenn ich das spielen müsste. Was für Masochisten denken sich sowas aus??


----------



## Cityboy (12. Juli 2013)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Das hab ich mir gerade mal aus Neugier bei Youtube angeguckt. Ich glaube, ich würde sterben, wenn ich das spielen müsste. Was für Masochisten denken sich sowas aus??


Die Neugier hat mich auch gepackt .... AUGENKREBS! @ Peter .... wie kannst du sowas spielen?


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (12. Juli 2013)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Ich hab bisher nur Super Hexagon gekauft - hat auch nur einen Euro gekostet


 
Was ist überhaupt das Ziel des Spiels?
Verhindern eines epileptischen Anfalls vorm Monitor?


----------



## Neawoulf (12. Juli 2013)

TheBobnextDoor schrieb:


> Was ist überhaupt das Ziel des Spiels?
> Verhindern eines epileptischen Anfalls vorm Monitor?


 
Das Ziel kann ich dir nicht sagen, aber ich gehe davon aus, dass das Spiel von einer Firma in Auftrag gegeben wurde, die entweder Augenprothesen, Pychopharmaka oder beides produziert.


----------



## TrinityBlade (12. Juli 2013)

Wo wir gerade beim Thema Epilepsie sind, möchte ich darauf hinweisen, dass Beat Hazard Ultra aktuell auch nur 2,50€ kostet. 





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=W7A7LarouY4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.





Spoiler



Ob ihr es mir glaubt oder nicht: Kurz nach Release habe ich dieses Spiel zwei Wochen lang mehrere Stunden täglich gespielt.


----------



## Cityboy (12. Juli 2013)

tjo, der Peter schient resistent zu sein  ich hab mir das mal angeguckt... wollte umschalten.. habe aber die Maus vor lauter extremitäten nicht gefunden


----------



## Exar-K (12. Juli 2013)

Beat Hazard ist toll. Der eigenen Musik lauschen und ein nettes Ballerspiel zocken, das davon beeinflusst wird.
Vom Prinzip her wie Audiosurf, nur anderes Genre.


----------



## LordCrash (13. Juli 2013)

So, ich hab mir jetzt auch mal noch FarCry 2 (inkl. DLC) und Dungeon Siege 3: Treasures of the Sun (Add-On) für jeweils ca. 2,50€ gekauft, bei dem Preis kann man ja nicht viel falsch machen.


----------



## Exar-K (13. Juli 2013)

FC2 war für mich eine ziemliche Enttäuschung nach dem guten Erstling. Hab mich den Großteil der Spielzeit eher gelangweilt.


----------



## LordCrash (13. Juli 2013)

Exar-K schrieb:


> FC2 war für mich eine ziemliche Enttäuschung nach dem guten Erstling. Hab mich den Großteil der Spielzeit eher gelangweilt.


 
Ja, das dachte ich mir. Aber für 2,50€ kann man es sich ja mal anschauen.


----------



## Exar-K (13. Juli 2013)

Das unverbrauchte Setting und die nette Grafik waren die positiven Aspekte, weshalb man sich das Spiel durchaus mal zu Gemüte führen kann. Leider ist der Effekt irgendwann auch verbraucht und Monotonie gewinnt die Oberhand.


----------



## doomkeeper (13. Juli 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> So, ich hab mir jetzt auch mal noch FarCry 2 (inkl. DLC) und Dungeon Siege 3: Treasures of the Sun (Add-On) für jeweils ca. 2,50€ gekauft, bei dem Preis kann man ja nicht viel falsch machen.


 
Ich wünsche dir stahlharte Nerven bei Far Cry 2. 

Spätestens nach 2 Stunden bin ich eingeschlafen und wurde oft nur durch die nervigen respawnenden Gegner 
geweckt.Aufgehört und zurückgegeben.

Selten so ein langweiliges Spiel erlebt obwohl die Technik für damalige Verhältnisse der absolute Knaller war.
Habs mal ausgeliehen bekommen vor einiger Zeit.


----------



## LordCrash (13. Juli 2013)

Na ihr macht mir ja Mut...... 


Ich warte noch auf 66-75% Deals von:

Expeditions: Conquistador
Dust: An Elysian Tale
The Incredible Adventures of Van Helsing
Dishonored: The Knife of Dunwall
KOTOR 2

Und was mir sonst noch entgangen sein sollte.... 


Und ich bin immer noch sehr versucht, mir Civ 5 Brave new world für 16€ bei Nuuvem zu holen....


----------



## Exar-K (13. Juli 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Dust: An Elysian Tale
> The Incredible Adventures of Van Helsing
> Dishonored


 Die würde ich auch nehmen, schätze aber, dass die ersten Zwei noch zu neu sind für so dicke Rabatte.
Aber mal sehen.


----------



## doomkeeper (13. Juli 2013)

Sleeping Dogs zu empfehlen für 6 Euro?

Bin mir nicht ganz sicher obwohl die Demo durchaus ganz cool war.


----------



## LordCrash (13. Juli 2013)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Sleeping Dogs zu empfehlen für 6 Euro?
> 
> Bin mir nicht ganz sicher obwohl die Demo durchaus ganz cool war.


 
Ja


----------



## Enisra (13. Juli 2013)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Ich bin zu misstrauisch um an einen Bug zu glauben. Aber gut ... für heute habe ich genug gekauft. Skyrim Krempel und drei Addons für den Train Simulator (ich höre, wie laut die Köpfe geschüttelt werden ... wie kann man nur so einen Schund kaufen  )


 
also die sind zumindest jetzt wieder da, ich denke das war nur ein Käfer in der Datenbank, aber ja, ich schüttel den Kopf
das hier nicht sagst welche Addons


----------



## brechwertmyoper (13. Juli 2013)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Spätestens nach 2 Stunden bin ich eingeschlafen und wurde oft nur durch die nervigen respawnenden Gegner
> geweckt.


 
*lach*  

Ich habe es auch nicht durchgespielt, ansehnlich fand ich es trotzdem. Grafik allein hat aber nicht gereicht .


----------



## Cityboy (13. Juli 2013)

Komisch ... ich hab Farcry 2 durchgespielt und fand es toll :p Bin immer Nachts mit der Machete und dem Pfeilgewehr losgezogen. Hat mir spass gemacht.


----------



## Mothman (13. Juli 2013)

Cityboy schrieb:


> Komisch ... ich hab Farcry 2 durchgespielt und fand es toll :p Bin immer Nachts mit der Machete und dem Pfeilgewehr losgezogen. Hat mir spass gemacht.


 Dito. Bis auf die obligatorischen "Verteidige diesen NPC"-Missionen fand ich das auch gut.


----------



## Lukecheater (13. Juli 2013)

Ich hab mir The Walking Dead und Just Cause 2 grad gekauft. Sleeping Dogs würde mich evtl. auch interessieren, aber das nehm ich dann im nächsten Sale vllt mal mit, da das ja Open-World ist und dementsprechend wsl auch die Spielzeit und ich noch so viele Games mit langer Spielzeit jetzt auf der platte hab, dass ich gar nicht weiß wann ich das alles zocken soll.


----------



## Neawoulf (13. Juli 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> also die sind zumindest jetzt wieder da, ich denke das war nur ein Käfer in der Datenbank, aber ja, ich schüttel den Kopf
> das hier nicht sagst welche Addons


 
Tz tz tz, Katzen und Neugier 

Hab mir die DB BR232, Freightliner Class 66 V2.0 und das Edinburgh-Glasgow Expansion Pack gegönnt.


----------



## Cityboy (13. Juli 2013)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> Ich hab mir The Walking Dead und Just Cause 2 grad gekauft. Sleeping Dogs würde mich evtl. auch interessieren, aber das nehm ich dann im nächsten Sale vllt mal mit, da das ja Open-World ist und dementsprechend wsl auch die Spielzeit und ich noch so viele Games mit langer Spielzeit jetzt auf der platte hab, dass ich gar nicht weiß wann ich das alles zocken soll.


Hehe .. was soll ich sagen? ... hab von A wie Alan Wake bis X wie Xcom so alles an Titeln was Rang und Nammen hat und habe bislang nichtmal geschaft über das B wie Batman Arkam City hinauszukommen  .. Soviele spiele aber kein Plan was ich zocken soll :p Ok das eine oder andere Spiel hab ich schon gespielt. Bestes Beispiel Skyrim mit über 330 Stunden und immernoch nicht durch. GTA 4 mehrmals angefangen .. bis zu Lümmel Barnie gespielt... und dann nie wieder weiter gezockt. Vom Addon ganz zu schweigen. Aber eins hab ich durch und bin total glücklich über diese Entscheidung. Das Adventure A new beginning. (Wer ernste Adventures mag und auf Zeitreisen steht wird mit diesem Titel überglücklich).


----------



## doomkeeper (13. Juli 2013)

Cityboy schrieb:


> Komisch ... ich hab Farcry 2 durchgespielt und fand es toll :p Bin immer Nachts mit der Machete und dem Pfeilgewehr losgezogen. Hat mir spass gemacht.


 


Mothman schrieb:


> Dito. Bis auf die obligatorischen "Verteidige diesen NPC"-Missionen fand ich das auch gut.


 
Mich hat vor allem die Krankheit genervt  Die war zu exzessiv mMn.
Und die endlos spawnende Gegnertrupps obwohl man vor 5 min die ganze Straße gesäubert hat.

Mit dem Rest wär ich schon irgendwie klargekommen, nur wurde mein Abenteuer ständig unterbrochen.

Wurde das vielleicht per Patch mitlerweile gefixt? Spawnende Gegner und Krankheit waren
offiziell die größten Probleme so viel ich weiß.


----------



## Cityboy (13. Juli 2013)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Mich hat vor allem die Krankheit genervt  Die war zu exzessiv mMn.
> Und die endlos spawnende Gegnertrupps obwohl man vor 5 min die ganze Straße gesäubert hat.
> 
> Mit dem Rest wär ich schon irgendwie klargekommen, nur wurde mein Abenteuer ständig unterbrochen.
> ...


Ganau das fand ich ja witzig  .. und das mit dem Respawn war ja auch kein Ding .. man musste ja nicht lange seine Opfer suchen  Besonders wenn man ne neue Wumme austesten wollte. Obs was zu patchen gab, kann ich dir aber nicht sagen. Hatte nie Probleme mit dem Spiel. Wie gesagt habs durchgespielt und bin zufrieden gewesen. Sogar die ganzen Blutdiamanten hab ich gefunden.


----------



## Lukecheater (13. Juli 2013)

Cityboy schrieb:


> Hehe .. was soll ich sagen? ... hab von A wie Alan Wake bis X wie Xcom so alles an Titeln was Rang und Nammen hat und habe bislang nichtmal geschaft über das B wie Batman Arkam City hinauszukommen  .. Soviele spiele aber kein Plan was ich zocken soll :p Ok das eine oder andere Spiel hab ich schon gespielt. Bestes Beispiel Skyrim mit über 330 Stunden und immernoch nicht durch. GTA 4 mehrmals angefangen .. bis zu Lümmel Barnie gespielt... und dann nie wieder weiter gezockt. Vom Addon ganz zu schweigen. Aber eins hab ich durch und bin total glücklich über diese Entscheidung. Das Adventure A new beginning. (Wer ernste Adventures mag und auf Zeitreisen steht wird mit diesem Titel überglücklich).


 
Ja gut Skyrim ist natürlich Open-World, sowas kann man ja eigentlich gar nicht richtig durchspielen. Ich könnte auch nicht 330h in ein Spiel investieren, selbst wenn es mich total fesselt und mitnimmt sind bis auf langjährige Multiplayer-Hits (Bf2, CoD4) bei mir nie viel mehr als 100h möglich...dann brauch ich was anderes


----------



## Cityboy (13. Juli 2013)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> Ja gut Skyrim ist natürlich Open-World, sowas kann man ja eigentlich gar nicht richtig durchspielen. Ich könnte auch nicht 330h in ein Spiel investieren, selbst wenn es mich total fesselt und mitnimmt sind bis auf langjährige Multiplayer-Hits (Bf2, CoD4) bei mir nie viel mehr als 100h möglich...dann brauch ich was anderes


Hängt vom Spiel ab. Wenns gut ist und einem gefällt dann verweilt man dort etwas länger. Es gibt aber auch Spiele die ich nach paar Minuten wieder deinstaliert habe, weil sie mir nicht zusagten .. zb. Metro (dieses käuchen und nach luft schnappen in der Maske verursachte bei mir extreme Übelkeit) Nix gegen das Spiel, aber es ist unmöglich für mich sowas zu spielen. Dann lieber ne Partie Civilization V und ein kaltes bierchen dazu.:p


----------



## doomkeeper (13. Juli 2013)

Cityboy schrieb:


> Hängt vom Spiel ab. Wenns gut ist und einem gefällt dann verweilt man dort etwas länger. Es gibt aber auch Spiele die ich nach paar Minuten wieder deinstaliert habe, weil sie mir nicht zusagten .. zb. Metro (dieses käuchen und nach luft schnappen in der Maske verursachte bei mir extreme Übelkeit) Nix gegen das Spiel, aber es ist unmöglich für mich sowas zu spielen. Dann lieber ne Partie Civilization V und ein kaltes bierchen dazu.:p


 
Da sieht man mal wieder wie verschieden die Meinung ausfallen kann 

Für mich ist Metro der wohl beste Shooter seit Half Life 2
und die vielen immersiven Momente ,wie das Schnaufen in der Maske,
fand ich absolut cool und endlich eine neuer Ansatz um mehr Spieltiefe durch Emotionen zu vermitteln  

Survival Features find ich absolut cool und ich würd mich zusätzlich freuen
dass Oculus Rift für Metro kompatibel gemacht wird... glaube das wird ein unglaubliches Erlebnis.
Vor allem kann man im Nachfolger Schmutz & Co. von seiner Maske wegwischen 

Ich gebe zu dass der Sound in der Maske etwas intensiv ist.. aber warum kann es einem davon übel werden? 
Ist es wohl für dich zu immersiv?


----------



## Neawoulf (13. Juli 2013)

Ich hab mir jetzt noch A New Beginning gekauft. Ein gemütliches Adventure muss auch mal wieder sein und ca. 3 Euro sind auf keinen Fall zuviel.

Bezüglich Metro: Ich hab mir den ersten Teil (Metro 2033) vor einem oder zwei Jahren im Steamsale für ca. 5 Euro zugelegt und mein Fall war es auch nicht. Ich kann nicht einmal mit dem Finger auf Dinge zeigen, die mir nicht gefallen haben. Ich liebe bis heute die Stalker Spiele, aber Metro hat irgendwas, das meinen Geschmack überhaupt nicht trifft. Das ist mir dann auch erst beim Spielen aufgefallen. Ich bin mir sicher, dass es ein tolles Spiel ist, aber es ist einfach nicht meins.


----------



## Shorty484 (13. Juli 2013)

Also bis jetzt hat mich der Sale noch nicht wirklich vom Hocker gehauen. Entweder "Hab ich schon" oder "Brauch ich nicht" 

Das einzige was bis jetzt im Warenkorb gelandet ist, Anno 2070 und Ys I+II. Mal abwarten was noch kommt


----------



## Cityboy (13. Juli 2013)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Da sieht man mal wieder wie verschieden die Meinung ausfallen kann
> 
> Für mich ist Metro der wohl beste Shooter seit Half Life 2
> und die vielen immersiven Momente ,wie das Schnaufen in der Maske,
> ...


Ich vermute mal das Dies tatsächlich der Fall war, das die Geräuschkulise in der Maske zu intensiv war .. und nach 30 Sekunden waren all meine Filter verbraucht und sein Käuchen fing unerträglich zu schlürfen und würgen an, da hab ich es nicht mehr ausgehalten und das Spiel beeendet und deinstaliert. Seitdem auch niewieder instaliert. Ist absolut nicht meins. Sowas wie S.T.A.L.K.E.R. spricht mich dann eher an


----------



## Bonkic (13. Juli 2013)

kennt ihr die browser erweiterung? 

Enhanced Steam


----------



## Lukecheater (13. Juli 2013)

Stalker hat mich nicht angesprochen . Metro fand ich gut gemacht, aber teilweise ziemlich nervig und ich kann auch wie Neawoulf nicht spezielle Dinge dafür nennen, wsl überall so ein bisschen.

Zum Steam-Sale: Wenn ihr mir eine Freude machen wollt wählt ihr Dark Souls in den Flash-Sale


----------



## Cityboy (13. Juli 2013)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> Zum Steam-Sale: Wenn ihr mir eine Freude machen wollt wählt ihr Dark Souls in den Flash-Sale


yup, schon ausgewählt als nächstes Angebot. (habs aber schon, wollte es aber jemanden schenken) für 7 euro kamman bei dem Spiel nix falsch machen.


----------



## doomkeeper (13. Juli 2013)

Cityboy schrieb:


> Ich vermute mal das Dies tatsächlich der Fall war, das die Geräuschkulise in der Maske zu intensiv war .. und nach 30 Sekunden waren all meine Filter verbraucht und sein Käuchen fing unerträglich zu schlürfen und würgen an, da hab ich es nicht mehr ausgehalten und das Spiel beeendet und deinstaliert. Seitdem auch niewieder instaliert. Ist absolut nicht meins. Sowas wie S.T.A.L.K.E.R. spricht mich dann eher an


 
Nach 30 Sek alle Filter verbraucht? 
Wie soll das funktionieren? Klar wird das atmen schwerer aber ein Filter hält trotzdem lange genug durch wenn man draußen
kein Zelt aufschlägt 
Schließlich ist das nicht nur ein Keuchen weil er keine Luft mehr bekommt, sondern sind normale "intensive" Atemgeräusche
um das bedrückende Gefühl noch näher zu bringen.

hmmm ich muss wohl echt viel Glück zu haben so unempfindlich gegenüber Spiele zu sein.
Ich hoffe nur noch dass mit Oculus Rift VR 100%ig klarkomme.... und wenn nicht werd ich mich jeden Tag zwingen 

Lediglich bei Horror Spielen hab ich mitlerweile gemerkt wie feige ich geworden bin 
Lets Plays von Amnesia musste ich Lautstärke *dermaßen* runterdrehen weil sonst die Buchse
voll gewesen wäre.. 
Amnesia + Oculus Rift wäre für mich wohl mein Ende


----------



## doomkeeper (13. Juli 2013)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> Stalker hat mich nicht angesprochen . Metro fand ich gut gemacht, aber teilweise ziemlich nervig und ich kann auch wie Neawoulf nicht spezielle Dinge dafür nennen, wsl überall so ein bisschen.
> 
> Zum Steam-Sale: Wenn ihr mir eine Freude machen wollt wählt ihr Dark Souls in den Flash-Sale


 
Sorry hab schon für Hitman gevotet 

Für 12,50 war es mir zu viel vor einem Monat.
Für 6 Euro nehm ichs gern mit 

Dark Souls war doch am ersten Tag keine 7 Euro zu haben... oder?


----------



## Lukecheater (13. Juli 2013)

Cityboy schrieb:


> yup, schon ausgewählt als nächstes Angebot. (habs aber schon, wollte es aber jemanden schenken) für 7 euro kamman bei dem Spiel nix falsch machen.


 
Ja das Angebot ist einfach unwiderstehlich. Bei Amazon kostet es atm 35€. Arkham City hatte ich mir auch überlegt, da ich Arkham Asylum (wie wohl fast jeder, der es gespielt hat) großartig fand, aber das gibts bei Amazon als Retail-Version für 10€ und das ist mir dann zu wenig Preisunterschied.


----------



## Lukecheater (13. Juli 2013)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Dark Souls war doch am ersten Tag keine 7 Euro zu haben... oder?


 
Ja, aber das hab ich verpasst

Naja, wenn es nicht nochmal reingewählt wird kommt das bestimt noch in den Daily-Sale...ist ja eigentlich immer so bei den Flash-Angeboten.


----------



## Cityboy (13. Juli 2013)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Dark Souls war doch am ersten Tag keine 7 Euro zu haben... oder?


Wurde mir jedenfals mit 7 Euro angezeigt *hmm* oder hab ich mich verguckt? ...


----------



## Cityboy (13. Juli 2013)

Cityboy schrieb:


> Wurde mir jedenfals mit 7 Euro angezeigt *hmm* oder hab ich mich verguckt? ...


nagut 7,50 Euro


----------



## Cityboy (13. Juli 2013)

Ist euch aufgefallen das die ganzen Call of Dutys irgendwie nie wirklich billig sind? würde mir ja gern Modern Warfare 1-4 und die beiden Blacks hollen. Aber 30 Euro? .. ne Danke. Jeweils nen 10 ner maximal. Werde bei der Menge an Spielen die eh nicht vor nächsten Jahr ausprobieren können. Naja was solls. disconored und Farcry 3 noch dann ist gut. Frau schüttelt bei mir schon mit dem kopf


----------



## LordCrash (13. Juli 2013)

Cityboy schrieb:


> Ist euch aufgefallen das die ganzen Call of Dutys irgendwie nie wirklich billig sind? würde mir ja gern Modern Warfare 1-4 und die beiden Blacks hollen. Aber 30 Euro? .. ne Danke. Jeweils nen 10 ner maximal. Werde bei der Menge an Spielen die eh nicht vor nächsten Jahr ausprobieren können. Naja was solls. disconored und Farcry 3 noch dann ist gut. Frau schüttelt bei mir schon mit dem kopf


 Spiel doch erst mal die Spiele, die du schon hast.....


----------



## Cityboy (13. Juli 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Spiel doch erst mal die Spiele, die du schon hast.....


Bin halt Jäger und Sammler ... liegt wohl an den Menschlichen Genen


----------



## doomkeeper (13. Juli 2013)

Cityboy schrieb:


> Ist euch aufgefallen das die ganzen Call of Dutys irgendwie nie wirklich billig sind? würde mir ja gern Modern Warfare 1-4 und die beiden Blacks hollen. Aber 30 Euro? .. ne Danke. Jeweils nen 10 ner maximal. Werde bei der Menge an Spielen die eh nicht vor nächsten Jahr ausprobieren können. Naja was solls. disconored und Farcry 3 noch dann ist gut. Frau schüttelt bei mir schon mit dem kopf


 
Das sind halt Publisher die ihre Spiele für absolute Luxusgüter halten und bei Release für 59.99 Euro anbieten..
Selbst Activisions Vampire Bloodlines kostet unverschämte 20 Euro 

Der Laden ist einfach nur überteuert und will eine hohe Qualität mit den überteuerten Preisen suggerieren.


----------



## xNomAnorx (13. Juli 2013)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Das sind halt Publisher die ihre Spiele für absolute Luxusgüter halten und bei Release für 59.99 Euro anbieten..
> Selbst Activisions Vampire Bloodlines kostet unverschämte 20 Euro
> 
> Der Laden ist einfach nur überteuert und will eine hohe Qualität mit den überteuerten Preisen suggerieren.


 
Vampire Bloodlines war aber schonmal wesentlich billiger. Bei irgendeinem Sale letztes Jahr hatte ich dafür ~ 3 Euro bezahlt.
Aber die CoD Spiele sind wirklich viel zu teuer. Würde mir da eigentlich gern mal ein paar kaufen, aber selbst die ersten Teile kosten ja reduziert noch 20 Euro 
Ist eigentlich ziemlich blöd ich glaube die würden mehr Umsatz machen wenn sie ihre Titel auch mal auf 10 Euro und tiefer reduzieren würden.


----------



## Bonkic (13. Juli 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


das gibts heute.


----------



## Exar-K (13. Juli 2013)

Das Incredipede sieht schick aus. Dafür stimme ich mal ab und kaufe es, falls es gewinnen sollte.


----------



## doomkeeper (13. Juli 2013)

+ Hitman Absolution für 6 € Yay


----------



## Lukecheater (13. Juli 2013)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> + Hitman Absolution für 6 € Yay


 
FU! 

Nee, nur Spaß  wart ich halt bei Dark Souls auf den Daily Sale.


----------



## Shadow_Man (13. Juli 2013)

Bei Borderlands 2 sind übrigens auch der Season Pass und die DLCs reduziert. Beim Kauf des Season Passes nicht vergessen, dass er nicht alles beinhaltet, manche DLCs müssen trotzdem noch extra gekauft werden.

Ich bin ja am überlegen wegen Resi 6, ob es 15 Euro wert ist oder ob der Preis für die Qualität immer noch zu hoch ist.


----------



## xNomAnorx (13. Juli 2013)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Ich bin ja am überlegen wegen Resi 6, ob es 15 Euro wert ist oder ob der Preis für die Qualität immer noch zu hoch ist.


 
Hab ich auch überlegt, bin aber zu dem Schluss gekommen das es das nicht ist. Spätestens bei den Halloween-Sales oder den Christmas-Sales wird man es garantiert nochmal deutlich billiger bekommen und bis dahin hab ich genug andere Spiele, die mir wichtiger sind 

Hab mir heute noch einen kleinen Tomb Raider DLC für 60 Cent, Grid für 3 Euro und den Dreamcast Klassiker Sonic Adventure DX gekauft. 
Auf Sonic freu ich mich am meisten, das hab ich als Kind sehr gerne gespielt, wird eine kleine, schöne Reise in die Vergangenheit, das noch einmal zu spielen


----------



## Cityboy (13. Juli 2013)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Hab ich auch überlegt, bin aber zu dem Schluss gekommen das es das nicht ist. Spätestens bei den Halloween-Sales oder den Christmas-Sales wird man es garantiert nochmal deutlich billiger bekommen und bis dahin hab ich genug andere Spiele, die mir wichtiger sind
> 
> Hab mir heute noch einen kleinen Tomb Raider DLC für 60 Cent, Grid für 3 Euro und den Dreamcast Klassiker Sonic Adventure DX gekauft.
> Auf Sonic freu ich mich am meisten, das hab ich als Kind sehr gerne gespielt, wird eine kleine, schöne Reise in die Vergangenheit, das noch einmal zu spielen


Yup! sehe das mit Resi genauso wie du. Mehr als 5-6 Euro würd ich für nicht ausgeben.


----------



## Shadow_Man (13. Juli 2013)

Ihr habt recht. Ich warte dann doch noch


----------



## brechwertmyoper (13. Juli 2013)

Resi ist mir so auch zu teuer...


----------



## doomkeeper (13. Juli 2013)

Teil 6 ist wirklich eine große Enttäuschung und ich persönlich würde kaum mehr als 5 Euro dafür ausgeben.

Borderlands 2 hab ich für 10 Euro geholt, die ganzen DLCs brauch ich momentan nicht weil ich
so viel Content gar nicht durchspielen kann wenn ich meine Bibliothek so anschau 
Da warte ich dann bis nächstes Jahr auf nen Deal für alle DLCs wenn ich coop durchgezockt hab.

Bin schon gespannt was als nächstes alles so kommt 

Tomb Raider 12,49 € ist mir zu viel... einfach weil mich Tomb Raider nicht interessiert. 
Denke momentan noch über Sniper Elite Zombie Army nach weils bestimmt im Coop Spaß machen wird... aber da schau ich mal
Reviews an.

CoD Black Ops kostet immer noch 30 € ...  genau wie CoD Black Ops 2?  Activision ist echt krass drauf


----------



## brechwertmyoper (13. Juli 2013)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Borderlands 2 hab ich für 10 Euro geholt, die ganzen DLCs brauch ich momentan nicht weil ich
> so viel Content gar nicht durchspielen kann wenn ich meine Bibliothek so anschau
> 
> Tomb Raider 12,49 € ist mir zu viel... einfach weil mich Tomb Raider nicht interessiert.
> ...


 
Ich würde gerne Borderlands 2 ausprobieren aber gerade dort sind mir die 10€ zu viel obwohl es echt wenig ist.

Ich habe auch zu viel in der Bibliothek und kann es wahrscheinlich eh nicht spielen. Habe Skyrim ebefalls ohne DLC's gekauft, schaff ich sowieso nicht. Da nutze ich die gesparten Eus für andere Dinge. 

Tomb Raider hatte ich letztens schon im Sale gekauft. Finde das Spiel echt gelungen, kann ich nur weiterempfehlen.

Mein letztes Call of Duty war das letzte Modern Warfare... Das hat mir dann auch gereicht... *grins*

Aber die Preise sind schon verdammt hoch. 

Müssen denn die Publisher (oder wer auch immer dafür zuständig ist) vorher einen eigenen Preis nennen, den Valve in einem möglichen Sale anbieten darf, um überhaupt auf die Plattform Steam ihr Spiel anbieten zu dürfen?


----------



## doomkeeper (14. Juli 2013)

Natürlich entscheiden Publisher einzig und allein über die Spielpreise & Sales die Valve anbieten darf. 

Activision ist der beste Beweis


----------



## Lukecheater (14. Juli 2013)

In 20min wird wohl Universe Sandbox für 2€ im Community-Sale landen... das sieht interessant aus, das hol ich mir glaub ich


----------



## LordCrash (14. Juli 2013)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Natürlich entscheiden Publisher einzig und allein über die Spielpreise & Sales die Valve anbieten darf.
> 
> Activision ist der beste Beweis


 
Würde mich mal interessieren, wie das im Detail abläuft. Ob Steam für jeden Sale einzeln an den Spieleentwickler herantreten muss und einen Tiefstpreis usw. verhandeln wird, oder ob das gleich zu Beginn (also wenn das Spiel auf Steam veröffentlich wird) festgelegt wird ala "Im ersten Jahr darf das Spiel im Steam Sale nur minimal 10€ kosten, im zweiten 5€ usw"...... 



Lukecheater schrieb:


> In 20min wird wohl Universe Sandbox für 2€ im  Community-Sale landen... das sieht interessant aus, das hol ich mir  glaub ich


 
Sieht ganz interessant aus (für richtige Nerds), aber der niedrige Metacritic-Userscore schreckt mich noch ein wenig ab...


----------



## Lukecheater (14. Juli 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Sieht ganz interessant aus (für richtige Nerds), aber der niedrige Metacritic-Userscore schreckt mich noch ein wenig ab...


 
Gesagt getan...habs mir jetzt gekauft. Ich schnupper dann mal kurz rein 

Edit: Ich finds bisher ganz cool. Ich kann jetzt natürlich noch keine wirklichen Aussagen über die Simulation machen, aber der erste Eindruck ist bei mir mal ganz gut. Ich hab mir eben z.B. angeschaut wie die Erde mit 6 Monden aussähe und grade schau ich mir eine vorerstellte Galaxis-Kollision von Andromeda mit der Milchstraße an


----------



## LordCrash (14. Juli 2013)

System Shock 2 würde ich mir für 2,50€ holen. Hoffentlich wird das gewählt... 


Edit:

So, habe mir jetzt doch noch Witcher 1+2 gekauft. Ein echter Fan besitzt seine Spiele auch mehrfach und CDPR gebe ich vergleichsweise gerne mein Geld... Ach ja, Rollercoaster Tycoon 3 hab ich mir auch endlich mal noch zugelegt.


----------



## Lukecheater (14. Juli 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Ach ja, Rollercoaster Tycoon 3 hab ich mir auch endlich mal noch zugelegt.


 
hachja, Rollercoaster Tycoon


----------



## doomkeeper (14. Juli 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Würde mich mal interessieren, wie das im Detail abläuft. Ob Steam für jeden Sale einzeln an den Spieleentwickler herantreten muss und einen Tiefstpreis usw. verhandeln wird, oder ob das gleich zu Beginn (also wenn das Spiel auf Steam veröffentlich wird) festgelegt wird ala "Im ersten Jahr darf das Spiel im Steam Sale nur minimal 10€ kosten, im zweiten 5€ usw"......


 
Ach so interessant ist das doch gar nicht und es geht zu sehr ins interne hinein was uns eigentlich nicht zu interessieren braucht.

Aber da die Spiele nicht Valve gehören, bestimmten logischerweise die eigenen Publisher den Preis eigener Spiele.
Wie genau die Sales usw. ablaufen ist doch völlig egal, mMn. 

Fakt ist (mitlerweile offiziell) dass Valve im Falle von Sega 30% an deren Spielen mitverdient. Sega hat
interne Daten veröffentlicht welche für die Öffentlichkeit nicht bestimmt sind.


----------



## LordCrash (14. Juli 2013)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Ach so interessant ist das doch gar nicht und es geht zu sehr ins interne hinein was uns eigentlich nicht zu interessieren braucht.
> 
> Aber da die Spiele nicht Valve gehören, bestimmten logischerweise die eigenen Publisher den Preis eigener Spiele.
> Wie genau die Sales usw. ablaufen ist doch völlig egal, mMn.
> ...


 
MICH würde es interessieren. Ob es von allgemeinem Interesse ist, wage ich zu bezweifeln.... 

Dass Steam und GOG jeweils ca. 30% von den Einnahmen verlangen, ist bekannt, das stimmt.


----------



## Cityboy (14. Juli 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> So, habe mir jetzt doch noch Witcher 1+2 gekauft. Ein echter Fan besitzt seine Spiele auch mehrfach und CDPR gebe ich vergleichsweise gerne mein Geld.


Genau meine Wicher Kiste zum schauen steht brav in der Vitrine zusammen mit den Büchern  und auf Steam hab ich die mir dann die Games zum Spielen gekauft. Ausserdem habe ich die Entwickler kennengelernt und hab sie auch ne zeitlang auf GC besucht und ordentlich gequatcht und Unsinn gemacht  (sprache ist mir geläufig). Die Polen sind echt symathisch


----------



## Bonkic (14. Juli 2013)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Fakt ist (mitlerweile offiziell) dass Valve im Falle von Sega 30% an deren Spielen mitverdient. Sega hat
> interne Daten veröffentlicht welche für die Öffentlichkeit nicht bestimmt sind.


 
und da wundern sich die leute, dass andere publisher ihr eigenes süppchen (ea mit origin etwa) kochen.
allerdings müssen die 30% ja auch nicht generell gelten. 
den indies 30% abzuknöpfen, fänd ich bspw nämlich relativ frech.


----------



## Enisra (14. Juli 2013)

Bonkic schrieb:


> und da wundern sich die leute, dass andere publisher ihr eigenes süppchen (ea mit origin etwa) kochen.
> allerdings müssen die 30% ja auch nicht generell gelten.
> den indies 30% abzuknöpfen, fänd ich bspw nämlich relativ frech.


 
naja, wobei man zumindest bei Sega bzw. den großen Publishern bedenken muss, das sonst ja auch einige Prozente an den Handel gehen, warscheinlich sogar mehr
Auch wird jetzt so die Entwicklung und Unterhalt eines Steamklons jetzt auch nicht für Lau von statten gehen


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (14. Juli 2013)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> In 20min wird wohl Universe Sandbox für 2€ im Community-Sale landen... das sieht interessant aus, das hol ich mir glaub ich


 
Mal vom Spiel abgesehen, die Achievements sind ja Wahnsinn "One Month - Rule over your universe for 30.4 days"


----------



## Exar-K (14. Juli 2013)

Bonkic schrieb:


> allerdings müssen die 30% ja auch nicht generell gelten.
> den indies 30% abzuknöpfen, fänd ich bspw nämlich relativ frech.


 Die Prozente differieren ziemlich stark, ich hab da noch so einige Fälle im Kopf von diversen Indie-Entwicklern. Teilweise haben die Entwickler sogar 100% der Einnahmen erhalten, ich glaub das war bei irgendwelchen Indiesammlungen mit ~5 Spielen.

Die Abgaben sollen wohl auch variieren, je nachdem ob ein Spiel zum Vollpreis oder Salepreis verkauft wird.


----------



## doomkeeper (14. Juli 2013)

Bonkic schrieb:


> und da wundern sich die leute, dass andere publisher ihr eigenes süppchen (ea mit origin etwa) kochen.
> allerdings müssen die 30% ja auch nicht generell gelten.
> den indies 30% abzuknöpfen, fänd ich bspw nämlich relativ frech.


 
30% ist so ziemlich der Durchschnitt was Anbieter am Produkt dran verdienen wollen und völlig normal.
Die Käuferschicht wird durch Steam extrem groß - dass Steam mit dran verdienen möchte
ist mehr als logisch und legitim.
Schließlich belegen Indies viel Traffic ein.

Großhandel/Einzelhandel erreicht auch locker bis zu 30%... genau wie Apple Store.. Amazon (glaub sogar noch ein Stück mehr)

Deswegen sag ich ja dass man solche Infos nicht preisgeben sollte, sonst kommen
eben Kommentare dass alles nur Abzocke ist 

Und warum soll das schlecht für Indies sein?
Ich weiß zwar nicht ob man hier eine Milchmädchen Rechnung einsetzen kann, aber ~70% Einnahme (ohne Publisher im Rücken)
find ich alles andere als "abgezockt" 

Wenn man den ganzen Vertrieb anschaut stehen die Entwickler ganz am Ende der Gewinnbeteiligung.
Publisher nehmen nämlich durchschnittlich ~genau so viel wie Händler ein.

Dann könnte man genau so gut sagen dass Publisher die bösen sind weil Entwickler dadurch weniger bekommen


----------



## Shadow_Man (14. Juli 2013)

Ob es 30% sein müssen, weiß ich nicht, aber es ist schon richtig, dass der Downloadanbieter von jedem Spiel was abbekommt. Man darf nicht vergessen, dass dieser beispielsweise alle Server stellt und die müssen ja auch bezahlt werden.


----------



## LordCrash (14. Juli 2013)

Cityboy schrieb:


> Genau meine Wicher Kiste zum schauen steht brav in der Vitrine zusammen mit den Büchern  und auf Steam hab ich die mir dann die Games zum Spielen gekauft. Ausserdem habe ich die Entwickler kennengelernt und hab sie auch ne zeitlang auf GC besucht und ordentlich gequatcht und Unsinn gemacht  (sprache ist mir geläufig). Die Polen sind echt symathisch


 
Ich möchte CDPR auch kennenlernen.....


----------



## Bonkic (14. Juli 2013)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> aber es ist schon richtig, dass der Downloadanbieter von jedem Spiel was abbekommt.


 
behauptet doch auch keiner was anderes.


----------



## Herbboy (14. Juli 2013)

Bonkic schrieb:


> den indies 30% abzuknöpfen, fänd ich bspw nämlich relativ frech.


Naja, wieso wäre das denn frech? ^^ nur weil der "Umsatz" geringer ist, sollen die weniger prozentual zahlen, oder warum? Wenn es jetzt um eine Pauschale ginge, DA wäre es frech, wenn die kleinen genauso viel zahlen müssten. Aber ansonsten sollte der Umsatz an sich keine Rolle spielen bei der Frage, wieviel Prozent einer davon abgibt. Wenn bei nem Indie-Anbieter von "nur" 100.000$ Umsatz 70.000$ bei dem kleinen Team verbleibt, verdienen die pro Nase vermutlich sogar mehr als wenn bei einem Riesen-Publisher von 10Mio Umsatz 7Mio überbleiben  

Auch wenn es sicher unpopulär klingt, aber: an sich müssten rein der Logik nach Indies sogar mehr zahlen rein prozentual gesehen als eine große Firma, denn die profitieren ja viel viel mehr als große Firmen davon, was Steam denen alles bietet: Server sowie weltweites Marketing und den ganzen Vertriebs-Kram inkl. Rechtssicherheit. Große Firmen haben ja Steam UND "nebenbei" noch eigenes aufwendiges Marketing&co.


Was besonders fair wäre, das wäre ein Modell wie: bis zu einem Umsatz von X $ zahlen Indies nur 10%, ab dann aber mehr, und X ist halt ein Wert, ab dem das Projekt vermutlich in die Gewinnzone geht. Das würde dafür sorgen, dass ein Mindestverdienst leichter erreicht werden kann und nicht bei einem "Flop" auch noch ein großer Gebührenanteil on top dazukommt.


----------



## Spassbremse (14. Juli 2013)

...Fakt ist, Valve hat mit Steam tatsächlich den sprichwörtlichen Goldesel erschaffen. 

Es sei ihnen vergönnt.


----------



## xNomAnorx (14. Juli 2013)

Ich hatte zu Beginn der Sales knapp 50 Euro als Steam-Guthaben. Jetzt wirds langsam bedrohlich knapp, werde mir wohl die Woche noch ein bisschen Geld draufmachen müssen. Also nochmal 50 Euro 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lukecheater (14. Juli 2013)

Uuuuund NBA 2K13 gekauft... 

So langsam würd das Budget knapp. Aufjeden Fall wird noch Dark Souls gekauft und evtl. Brütal Legend + Soundtrack, je nach Preis.


----------



## Bonkic (14. Juli 2013)

interessant, dass es ein titel wie kerbal auf platz 1 der steam-charts schafft.


----------



## brechwertmyoper (14. Juli 2013)

Total War, endlich


----------



## Exar-K (14. Juli 2013)

Bonkic schrieb:


> interessant, dass es ein titel wie kerbal auf platz 1 der steam-charts schafft.


 Schön, dass mal kleinere Spiele in den Fokus rücken. Auch Deadlight ist ganz weit oben, ein kleines atmosphärisches Juwel mit einer guten, intensiven Geschichte. Kann ich nur empfehlen.


----------



## Lukecheater (14. Juli 2013)

brechwertmyoper schrieb:


> Total War, endlich


 
Shogun 2? Ich wünsche viel Spaß Wenn man, so wie ich, Japan-affin ist, dann haut einen die Atmosphäre in dem Teil förmlich um.


----------



## Cityboy (14. Juli 2013)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Schön, dass mal kleinere Spiele in den Fokus rücken. Auch Deadlight ist ganz weit oben, ein kleines atmosphärisches Juwel mit einer guten, intensiven Geschichte. Kann ich nur empfehlen.


Oha.. muss ich mir mal genauer anschauen


----------



## brechwertmyoper (14. Juli 2013)

Ja genau, Shogun 2....ich wollte schon immer mal diese Spiele ausprobieren, jetzt wo mein Rechner auch genug Power hat :thumbup:


----------



## doomkeeper (15. Juli 2013)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Ich hatte zu Beginn der Sales knapp 50 Euro als Steam-Guthaben. Jetzt wirds langsam bedrohlich knapp, werde mir wohl die Woche noch ein bisschen Geld draufmachen müssen. Also nochmal 50 Euro
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Am Anfang hatte ich ~60 Euro... Bei ~28 Euro hab ich dann wieder 50 Euro aufgeladen und bin jetz wieder bei ~55 €

~ 60 € hab ich nun für 14 Spiele ausgegeben und kann micht nicht beschweren. 



Cityboy schrieb:


> Oha.. muss ich mir mal genauer anschauen


Deadlight hab ich mir soeben auch geholt weil es mir früher einfach zu teuer war


----------



## Lukecheater (15. Juli 2013)

Ich hab ja "The Swapper" auch schon auf der Liste, seit ich das das erste Mal gesehen hab, aber mein Geldbeutel schreit vehement"Neeeeeiiiiinnn"


----------



## Enisra (15. Juli 2013)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> Ich hab ja "The Swapper" auch schon auf der Liste, seit ich das das erste Mal gesehen hab, aber mein Geldbeutel schreit vehement"Neeeeeiiiiinnn"


 
hör nicht auf ihn, er war noch nie dein Freund und hat die immer hängen lassen wenn es darauf an kam und Zurückgehalten
komm schon, kauf dir das Spiel, du willst es doch auch


----------



## doomkeeper (15. Juli 2013)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> Ich hab ja "The Swapper" auch schon auf der Liste, seit ich das das erste Mal gesehen hab, aber mein Geldbeutel schreit vehement"Neeeeeiiiiinnn"


 
Ich überleg mir auch schon ganz Zeit ob ich Swapper, Torchlight 2 und Fallout New Vegas holen soll...
aber mein Verstand schaltet sich momentan ein und sagt mir 
" Swapper wenn nur bei 2,50!... für Torchlight 2 hast du keine Zeit und Fallout New Vegas gleich 2x nicht!"

Ich hab keine Chance gegen mich 

Ne im ernst ich kaufe nur Spiele die ich wirklich gern spielen möchte und keine Spiele die einfach nur billiger geworden sind.

Es schaut meist immer so billig aus wenns keine 10 Euro sind.. aber die Gesamtsumme am Ende
ist alles anders als einstellig 
Fallout New Vegas wäre eigentlich voll mein Ding aber ich hab Borderlands 2, GTA 4, Sleeping Dogs und Skyrim noch vor mir


----------



## Shadow_Man (15. Juli 2013)

Das ist gerade in meine Spielebibliothek ges(ch)wappt.


----------



## Lukecheater (15. Juli 2013)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Ich überleg mir auch schon ganz Zeit ob ich Swapper, Torchlight 2 und Fallout New Vegas holen soll...
> aber mein Verstand schaltet sich momentan ein und sagt mir
> " Swapper wenn nur bei 2,50!... für Torchlight 2 hast du keine Zeit und Fallout New Vegas gleich 2x nicht!"
> 
> ...


 
Sieht bei mir ähnlich aus. The Swapper wäre mir noch etwas zu teuer zumindest neben den ganzen anderen Spielen die ich gekauft habe und Torchlight 2 will ich mir zwar auch kaufen, aber dann denk ich mir: "bis zum Wintersale gehste da eh nicht dran und dann gibts das wsl noch mal günstiger"


----------



## Enisra (15. Juli 2013)

wobei, für 4,74 kannste jetzt nicht auch meckern


----------



## Lukecheater (15. Juli 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> wobei, für 4,74 kannste jetzt nicht auch meckern


 
joa, nur wenn ich weiß, dass ich sowieso keine Zeit dafür hab bringt mir das nix


----------



## Enisra (15. Juli 2013)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> joa, nur wenn ich weiß, dass ich sowieso keine Zeit dafür hab bringt mir das nix


 
war das je ein Hinderungsgrund sich was nicht zu kaufen? 
btw.: Was taugen eigentlich die Pokerspiele, in anbetracht das ich mal wieder hier der einzige bin den Pokern so weit interessiert das es selbst zu spielen


----------



## LordCrash (15. Juli 2013)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Fallout New Vegas wäre eigentlich voll mein Ding aber ich hab Borderlands 2, GTA 4, Sleeping Dogs und Skyrim noch vor mir



Haha, das sind alles 50-100h+ Titel.....


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (15. Juli 2013)

ENDLICH !!!
Mit "Trackmania 2: Canyon" habe ich endlich mal was für mich entdeckt.


----------



## Rabowke (15. Juli 2013)

10 EUR? Bin ich Krösus?


----------



## Enisra (15. Juli 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> 10 EUR? Bin ich Krösus?


 
ist das eine Fangfrage?


----------



## Rabowke (15. Juli 2013)

Ich überleg wg. Spec Ops: The Line. 

Man liest ja schon einige positive Dinge über das Spiel. Lohnt es sich?


----------



## brechwertmyoper (15. Juli 2013)

Ich bin jetzt erstmal auf Arbeit :thumbup:


----------



## Enisra (15. Juli 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ich überleg wg. Spec Ops: The Line.
> Man liest ja schon einige positive Dinge über das Spiel. Lohnt es sich?


 
ich denke für nen fünfer kann man sich das schon holen


----------



## Peter Bathge (15. Juli 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ich überleg wg. Spec Ops: The Line.
> 
> Man liest ja schon einige positive Dinge über das Spiel. Lohnt es sich?


 
Bei dem Preis machst du nichts falsch damit. Ich fand es spielerisch zwar recht gewöhnlich (wenn man Gears of War kennt), aber es ist endlich mal ein Spiel mit ernstem Hintergrund, das durchaus zum Nachdenken anregt. Gleichzeitig ist es nicht sooo gewöhnlich, dass man beim Durchspielen einschläft, weil einen das Gameplay überhaupt nicht fesselt


----------



## Cityboy (15. Juli 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> btw.: Was taugen eigentlich die Pokerspiele, in anbetracht das ich mal wieder hier der einzige bin den Pokern so weit interessiert das es selbst zu spielen


Das Poker Night 2 ist klasse. Bierchen schlürfend Claptrap und co abzocken ... herrlich  klare Kaufempfehlung!


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (15. Juli 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ich überleg wg. Spec Ops: The Line.
> 
> Man liest ja schon einige positive Dinge über das Spiel. Lohnt es sich?


 Ich fand es besser als "Binary Domain". Dieses Robotergeschlachte war zwar länger, das Spielgefühl in Spec Ops dafür umso intensiver.


----------



## Exar-K (15. Juli 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> btw.: Was taugen eigentlich die Pokerspiele, in anbetracht das ich mal wieder hier der einzige bin den Pokern so weit interessiert das es selbst zu spielen


 Poker Night 1 war recht spaßig, allerdings hat man nach einer Weile alles gesehen und alle Sprüche gehört. Dann ist es halt "nur" noch ein gewöhnliches Pokerspiel. Ich schätze, beim zweiten Teil wird das ähnlich sein.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (15. Juli 2013)

Weiss jemand woran es liegen könnte, dass "Trackmania 2: Canyon" nicht startet ?
Ich habs installiert, komme ins allgemeine "Trackmania 2"-Menu, wo man zwischen allen bisher erschienenen Titel wechseln kann.
Gehe ich nun auf "Canyon" und im Fenster "Möchten Sie diesen Titel in die Station laden ?" auf "laden" klicke, tut sich nix.



Ach ja, habe auch ein Konto eingerichtet, die Online-Anmeldung funzt leider nicht ("Interner Fehler")...

Edit:
Hat sich erledigt. Steam war, ohne dass ich es wusste, im Offline-Modus, darum konnte es ja mit der Anmeldung nicht klappen.


----------



## LordCrash (15. Juli 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ich überleg wg. Spec Ops: The Line.
> 
> Man liest ja schon einige positive Dinge über das Spiel. Lohnt es sich?


 
JA 

Spec Ops ist meiner Meinung nach einer der besten 3rd person military shooter auf dem Markt. 

Und hör nicht auf Peter, das Gameplay ist überhaupt nicht langweilig. Es ist eben ein klassischer Shooter, der aber eigentlich rasant inszeniert ist....


----------



## Enisra (15. Juli 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Und hör nicht auf Peter, das Gameplay ist überhaupt nicht langweilig. Es ist eben ein klassischer Shooter, der aber eigentlich rasant inszeniert ist....


 
naja, ich glaube ja, das Peter der Meinung ist, es sei Langweilig liegt wohl dem Punkt geschuldet, das es halt jetzt in dem Bereich nichts besonderes macht, was nicht unbedingt schlecht ist


----------



## LordCrash (15. Juli 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> naja, ich glaube ja, das Peter der Meinung ist, es sei Langweilig liegt wohl dem Punkt geschuldet, das es halt jetzt in dem Bereich nichts besonderes macht, was nicht unbedingt schlecht ist



Ich hab lieber solides Gameplay, das sich "bewiesen" hat als Experimente, die nach hinten losgehen. Ich bin ja auch einer von denen, die nach wie vor großen Spaß an AC Spielen haben. 

Und es soll ja auch Leute geben, die täglich stundenlang FPS spielen, die tatsächlich fast immer gleich sind....


----------



## Peter Bathge (15. Juli 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Ich hab lieber solides Gameplay, das sich "bewiesen" hat als Experimente, die nach hinten losgehen. Ich bin ja auch einer von denen, die nach wie vor großen Spaß an AC Spielen haben.
> 
> Und es soll ja auch Leute geben, die täglich stundenlang FPS spielen, die tatsächlich fast immer gleich sind....


 
Jeder hat halt einen anderen Geschmack, das ist doch kein Geheimnis


----------



## LordCrash (15. Juli 2013)

Was sagt ihr denn zu Trine 2? Hat das jemand gespielt?


----------



## Bonkic (15. Juli 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Was sagt ihr denn zu Trine 2? Hat das jemand gespielt?


 
eigentlich ein pflichtkauf für den preis.
natürlich nur wenn man was mit sidescrollern anfangen kann.
wobei, selbst wenn nicht: die grafik ist einfach atemberaubend schön!
am besten gleich beide teile besorgen!


----------



## Exar-K (15. Juli 2013)

Trine 2 ist eigentlich wie der erste Teil, nur noch etwas besser. Schöne Grafik, nettes Gameplay und eine märchenhaft erzählte Geschichte. Ein rundum gelungener Nachfolger.


----------



## Peter Bathge (15. Juli 2013)

Bonkic schrieb:


> eigentlich ein pflichtkauf für den preis.
> natürlich nur wenn man was mit sidescrollern anfangen kann.
> wobei, selbst wenn nicht: die grafik ist einfach atemberaubend schön!
> am besten gleich beide teile besorgen!


 
So ist es. Ich kann auch den DLC "Goblin Menace" sehr empfehlen. Ist eine (für den Preis) überraschend umfangreiche Zusatzkampagne, ach was ein richtiges Trine 2.5. Für mich eines der besten Beispiele, dass Download-Erweiterungen auch richtig gut sein können.


----------



## LordCrash (15. Juli 2013)

Danke, Leute! 

Ich fühle schon, wie ich schon wieder schwach werde.....


----------



## chbdiablo (15. Juli 2013)

Damit du keine Dummheiten machst: Kauf Trine 2 für den Preis, und zwar sofort!


----------



## Bonkic (15. Juli 2013)

es könnte allerdings sein, dass es im sale noch eine compilation aus beiden teilen + addon gibt.
hilft dir jetzt natürlich nicht unbedingt weiter, ist mir bewußt.


----------



## LordCrash (15. Juli 2013)

So, Trine 2 Complete wurde gekauft.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (15. Juli 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> So, Trine 2 Complete wurde gekauft.


 
Gibt es eigentlich sowas wie eine Steam-Sale-Sucht?


----------



## Mothman (15. Juli 2013)

TheBobnextDoor schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich sowas wie eine Steam-Sale-Sucht?


Mit Sicherheit.


----------



## LordCrash (15. Juli 2013)

TheBobnextDoor schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich sowas wie eine Steam-Sale-Sucht?


 
Haha, ich denke schon. Und Valve hat es mit den Sammelkarten und Abzeichen noch schlimmer gemacht, die Dreckssäcke....


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (15. Juli 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Haha, ich denke schon. Und Valve hat es mit den Sammelkarten und Abzeichen noch schlimmer gemacht, die Dreckssäcke....


 
Da kann ich nur zustimmen, wie doch dieses Jäger-Sammler-Prinzip einen immer wieder in seinen Bann zieht.


----------



## Lukecheater (17. Juli 2013)

Jetzt ist Van Helsing im Sale... hatt ich mir bei Release schonmal vorgemerkt für den Sale, aber nachdem was ich mir bisher gekauft habe sind mir 7,5€ doch etwas zu viel... naja, der nächste Sale kommt bestimmt


----------



## LordCrash (17. Juli 2013)

Ich hab mir noch ein paar Sleeping Dogs DLCs gekauft und Mirror's Edge. Außerdem noch Fallout 3 GOTY (aber bei Nuuvem, da die dt. Steamversion geschnitten ist).... 



Lukecheater schrieb:


> Jetzt ist Van Helsing im Sale... hatt ich mir  bei Release schonmal vorgemerkt für den Sale, aber nachdem was ich mir  bisher gekauft habe sind mir 7,5€ doch etwas zu viel... naja, der  nächste Sale kommt bestimmt


Eigentlich ist Van Helsing noch nicht im Sale, zumindest aktuell nur für 25%. Dafür muss es erst mal noch gegen The Walkind Dead gewinnen, um auf 50% runterzugehen....


----------



## Lukecheater (17. Juli 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Eigentlich ist Van Helsing noch nicht im Sale, zumindest aktuell nur für 25%. Dafür muss es erst mal noch gegen The Walkind Dead gewinnen, um auf 50% runterzugehen....


 
ahja stimmt^^.. aber ich denke es hat gute Chancen, da The Walking Dead ja schonmal im Daily Sale kam und die meisten lang genug Zeit hatten sich das zu kaufen.


----------



## Lukecheater (17. Juli 2013)

Endlich Dark Souls im Daily Sale!

Damit dürfte dann der Steamsale für mich schon fast zu Ende sein..


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (17. Juli 2013)

Mal ne Frage lohnt Tropico 4, im Vergleich zum Vorgänger?
Für mich sieht es eher wie Tropico 3 aus, mit kleinen Verbesserungen.


----------



## Kreon (17. Juli 2013)

Bin ich der einzige, der noch keinen einzigen Titel gekauft hat?


----------



## Enisra (17. Juli 2013)

TheBobnextDoor schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage lohnt Tropico 4, im Vergleich zum Vorgänger?
> Für mich sieht es eher wie Tropico 3 aus, mit kleinen Verbesserungen.


 
die Grafik ist zwar die Gleiche, aber die Kampagne ist wesentlich besser
wobei Modern Times auch fast ein muss ist


----------



## Spassbremse (17. Juli 2013)

TheBobnextDoor schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage lohnt Tropico 4, im Vergleich zum Vorgänger?
> Für mich sieht es eher wie Tropico 3 aus, mit kleinen Verbesserungen.


 
Für den Preis machst Du nix falsch, wenn Dir Teil 3 gefallen hat. Ist zwar eher eine Art Teil 3.5, aber wie gesagt, für die paar Groschen hat man genug Spaß.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (17. Juli 2013)

Ok, danke!
Hab ja noch ein wenig Zeit.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (17. Juli 2013)

Ich glaube ich werd mir nach "Trackmania2. Canyon" und "Deus Ex: Human Revolution" noch "Bionic Commando" gönnen. Irgendwie sieht dieses Spielprinzip mit dem Seilsprüngen interessant aus.


----------



## Rabowke (17. Juli 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich werd mir nach "Trackmania2. Canyon" und "Deus Ex: Human Revolution" noch "Bionic Commando" gönnen. Irgendwie sieht dieses Spielprinzip mit dem Seilsprüngen interessant aus.


 Der Sidescroller auf XBLA, Bionic Commander Rearmed war wirklich toll ... das Vollpreisspiel in 3D? 

Nicht wirklich.


----------



## Exar-K (17. Juli 2013)

Einfach beide mitnehmen:
Save 75% on The Bionic Commando Pack on Steam


----------



## Shadow_Man (18. Juli 2013)

Kreon schrieb:


> Bin ich der einzige, der noch keinen einzigen Titel gekauft hat?


 
Ich kaufe auch nichts.



Spoiler


----------



## Bonkic (18. Juli 2013)

ach fuck, jetzt hab ich schon wieder fez verpasst.


----------



## Neawoulf (18. Juli 2013)

Na also, da ist es ja wieder. Nachdem ich wg. technischer Probleme am Anfang Dark Souls verpasst habe, hab ich's jetzt doch noch gekauft. Bin mal gespannt, wie sich die katastrophale Tastatur-Maus Steuerung anfühlt. Im Notfall muss ich halt doch mein Gamepad wieder aus der Schublade ziehen.


----------



## Lukecheater (18. Juli 2013)

Kann es sein, dass die neuen Rabatte komisch sind? Torchlight 2 gabs die Tage doch schonmal für unter 5€ wenn ich mich nicht irre...


----------



## Shadow_Man (18. Juli 2013)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass die neuen Rabatte komisch sind? Torchlight 2 gabs die Tage doch schonmal für unter 5€ wenn ich mich nicht irre...


 
In den ersten 4-5 Minuten zeigen die Preise immer erst einmal Blödsinn an, danach stimmt es.


----------



## Spassbremse (18. Juli 2013)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> In den ersten 4-5 Minuten zeigen die Preise immer erst einmal Blödsinn an, danach stimmt es.


 
Du kennst Dich sehr gut aus, sag an, hast Du etwa schon ein paar Titel gekauft?


----------



## Kreon (18. Juli 2013)

Gab es Far Cry 3 schon mal günstiger als im Moment für 18 Euro?


----------



## LordCrash (18. Juli 2013)

Kreon schrieb:


> Gab es Far Cry 3 schon mal günstiger als im Moment für 18 Euro?


 
Ja, bei Nuuvem, aber die Uplay Version ohne Steamanbindung


----------



## Kreon (18. Juli 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Ja, bei Nuuvem, aber die Uplay Version ohne Steamanbindung


 
Meinte bei Steam, in einem 8h Deal oder so?


----------



## LordCrash (18. Juli 2013)

Kreon schrieb:


> Meinte bei Steam, in einem 8h Deal oder so?


 Nicht dass ich wüsste....


----------



## Kreon (18. Juli 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Nicht dass ich wüsste....


 
Das heißt dann zuschlagen, oder?


----------



## DonBarcal (18. Juli 2013)

Hmm.... lohnt es sich eigentlich Risen 2 zu kaufen, wenn man Fan der Gothic-Reihe ist?


----------



## LordCrash (18. Juli 2013)

DonBarcal schrieb:


> Hmm.... lohnt es sich eigentlich Risen 2 zu kaufen, wenn man Fan der Gothic-Reihe ist?


 Bei dem Preis kann man nichts falsch machen......an Gothic 2 kommt es natürlich nicht ran, aber es ist ein nettes Spiel


----------



## LordCrash (18. Juli 2013)

Kreon schrieb:


> Das heißt dann zuschlagen, oder?


 
Wenn dir das Spiel den Preis wert ist, dann ja.


----------



## Peter Bathge (18. Juli 2013)

Boah, XCOM für zehn Euro - das ist krank. Van Hesling für acht, Torchlight für weniger als fünf - ich beneide jeden, der noch keins dieser Spiele hat und jetzt groß zuschlagen kann. Auch Deus Ex für einen Appel und ein Ei gestern war irre. Zu dumm, dass ich das ausnahmslos alles schon besitze/gespielt habe. Gereizt hat mich die letzten Tage nur Devil May Cry, aber dafür waren mir 20 Euro zu viel. Egal, ich hab auch so noch genug zu spielen.


----------



## Shadow_Man (18. Juli 2013)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Du kennst Dich sehr gut aus, sag an, hast Du etwa schon ein paar Titel gekauft?


 
Zu viele! Deswegen auch mein sarkastischer Kommentar mit "Ich kaufe auch nichts." 



PeterBathge schrieb:


> Boah, XCOM für zehn Euro - das ist krank. Van  Hesling für acht, Torchlight für weniger als fünf - ich beneide jeden,  der noch keins dieser Spiele hat und jetzt groß zuschlagen kann. Auch  Deus Ex für einen Appel und ein Ei gestern war irre. Zu dumm, dass ich  das ausnahmslos alles schon besitze/gespielt habe. Gereizt hat mich die  letzten Tage nur Devil May Cry, aber dafür waren mir 20 Euro zu viel.  Egal, ich hab auch so noch genug zu spielen.


 
Hmm..Torchlight  2 hab ich schon als Ladenversion ohne Steam, da würde es sich wohl  nicht lohnen. X-Com und DMC hab ich schon, Van Helsing aber noch nicht.  Das wäre was.


----------



## DonBarcal (18. Juli 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Bei dem Preis kann man nichts falsch machen......an Gothic 2 kommt es natürlich nicht ran, aber es ist ein nettes Spiel


 
Na dann werd ichs mal kaufen und wie den Großteil des Rests erstmal liegen lassen


----------



## Shadow_Man (18. Juli 2013)

DonBarcal schrieb:


> Na dann werd ichs mal kaufen und wie den Großteil des Rests erstmal liegen lassen


 
Holt euch aber am Besten die Gold Edition, da sind nämlich noch die ganzen DLCs dabei.


----------



## LordCrash (18. Juli 2013)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Boah, XCOM für zehn Euro - das ist krank. Van Hesling für acht, Torchlight für weniger als fünf - ich beneide jeden, der noch keins dieser Spiele hat und jetzt groß zuschlagen kann. Auch Deus Ex für einen Appel und ein Ei gestern war irre. Zu dumm, dass ich das ausnahmslos alles schon besitze/gespielt habe. Gereizt hat mich die letzten Tage nur Devil May Cry, aber dafür waren mir 20 Euro zu viel. Egal, ich hab auch so noch genug zu spielen.


 
Van Helsing ist eigentlich das einzige Spiel, das nicht schon für denselben oder sogar geringeren Preis angeboten wurde. 

Aber auf Hack'n'Slay ala Van Helsing oder Torchlight 2 hab ich allerdings gerade überhaupt keine Lust....


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (19. Juli 2013)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Boah, XCOM für zehn Euro - das ist krank.


 
Kann ich nur beipflichten. Wenn ich es nicht schon hätte, wär spätestens jetzt der Zeitpunkt gekommen wo ich es mir geholt hätte, einfach nur klasse. Wer fordernde Rundenstrategie mag darf mit Freude zugreifen, gerne auch das Original, welches sich ebenfalls im Sale befindet


----------



## Lukecheater (19. Juli 2013)

Tja typisch Steamsale... der nächste unerwartete Kauf: Company of Heroes für läppische 2€


----------



## LordCrash (19. Juli 2013)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> Tja typisch Steamsale... der nächste unerwartete Kauf: Company of Heroes für läppische 2€


 
Warum hattest du denn DAS Spiel noch nicht? In die Ecke und schäm dich......


----------



## Lukecheater (19. Juli 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Warum hattest du denn DAS Spiel noch nicht? In die Ecke und schäm dich......


 
Naja man kann nicht alles haben  Eines meiner Lieblingsspiele als Kind war AoE, also bin ich Echtzeitstrategie nicht abgeneigt und wie du in einem anderen Thread mal das Kaufverhalten der meisten gut beschrieben hast ist das so ein Titel von dem ich immer nur was am Rande mitbekommen hab, den ich jetzt aber mal für wenig Geld nachholen kann


----------



## LordCrash (19. Juli 2013)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> Naja man kann nicht alles haben  Eines meiner Lieblingsspiele als Kind war AoE, also bin ich Echtzeitstrategie nicht abgeneigt und wie du in einem anderen Thread mal das Kaufverhalten der meisten gut beschrieben hast ist das so ein Titel von dem ich immer nur was am Rande mitbekommen hab, den ich jetzt aber mal für wenig Geld nachholen kann


 Na dann viel Spaß damit, ist echt ein sehr gutes Spiel.


----------



## Neawoulf (19. Juli 2013)

Was für ein Monster! Hab mir ja gestern die Dark Souls gegönnt und ich glaube, ich habe nicht die Prepare to Die Edition erwischt, sondern die Prepare to Cry Edition. Ich habe ja schlimme Dinge über die Steuerung gehört, aber was da verbrochen wurde, ist schon ne echte Frechheit. Es ist ja schön, dass man die Tasten neu belegen kann, aber es bleiben immer noch (geheime) Tasten, bei denen das nicht geht und vor allem werden im Spiel ja nicht einmal die richtigen Tasten (nicht einmal die Default Tasten), sondern die Xbox Controller Tasten angezeigt. Was soll ich damit anfangen?? Ich werde mich wohl dran gewöhnen müssen und mir nen Zettel mit den richtigen Tasten neben den Computer legen. Schlimmer kann ein Konsolen-Port wirklich nicht umgesetzt werden.

Nebenbei hab ich noch ca. 3 Euro durch Sammelkarten verdient und bin gerade am grübeln, ob ich mir davon Magicka oder Company of Heroes gönnen sollte ... klingen beide interessant.


----------



## chbdiablo (19. Juli 2013)

Gibt ja Mods dafür.. z.B. den: Black keyboard buttons icons at Dark Souls Nexus - Dark Souls mods, skins and community


----------



## Lukecheater (19. Juli 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Na dann viel Spaß damit, ist echt ein sehr gutes Spiel.


 
Was hat es eigentlich damit auf sich, dass man 2 Versionen bekommt und bei der einen in KLammern (New Steam Version) steht? Welche soll ich denn am Besten spielen, letztere?


----------



## Shadow_Man (19. Juli 2013)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> Was hat es eigentlich damit auf sich, dass man 2 Versionen bekommt und bei der einen in KLammern (New Steam Version) steht? Welche soll ich denn am Besten spielen, letztere?


 
Das hat hiermit zu tun: http://forum.pcgames.de/strategie/9...-1-mehrspieler-wird-auf-steam-umgestellt.html

Das erste ist noch die alte Version, das zweite die neue komplett auf Steam umgestellte. Also am Besten du spielst die New Steam-Version.


----------



## Neawoulf (19. Juli 2013)

chbdiablo schrieb:


> Gibt ja Mods dafür.. z.B. den: Black keyboard buttons icons at Dark Souls Nexus - Dark Souls mods, skins and community


 
Danke, das ist zunmindest eine kleine Hilfe, was die Steuerung angeht (schade, dass sich die Icons nicht den selbst vorgenommenen Änderungen anpassen).

Ich hab jetzt auch schon 3x angefangen. Das erste Mal wurde nicht gespeichert, da ich Windows Live im Offlinemodus gestartet habe (bei anderen Spielen geht's schließlich auch), beim zweiten Mal wurde nicht gespeichert, weil Windows Live aus irgendeinem Grund wieder offline gegangen ist, obwohl ich mich angemeldet habe. Also mal die Firewall geprüft, NOCHMAL angefangen, wurde wieder nicht gespeichert, obwohl ich zum Test die Firewall ganz abgeschaltet habe, ein Windows Live Update installiert habe, mich neu angemeldet habe ... mir wächst gerade 'n Helm. Ich hätte mir das Spiel für die PS3 kaufen sollen, das hätte zwar mehr Geld gekostet, aber weitaus weniger Nerven. Für heute gebe ich erstmal auf. Das Spiel mag ja toll sein, aber die Portierung ist mit Abstand die mieseste, die ich je erlebt habe.


----------



## LordCrash (19. Juli 2013)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Danke, das ist zunmindest eine kleine Hilfe, was die Steuerung angeht (schade, dass sich die Icons nicht den selbst vorgenommenen Änderungen anpassen).
> 
> Ich hab jetzt auch schon 3x angefangen. Das erste Mal wurde nicht gespeichert, da ich Windows Live im Offlinemodus gestartet habe (bei anderen Spielen geht's schließlich auch), beim zweiten Mal wurde nicht gespeichert, weil Windows Live aus irgendeinem Grund wieder offline gegangen ist, obwohl ich mich angemeldet habe. Also mal die Firewall geprüft, NOCHMAL angefangen, wurde wieder nicht gespeichert, obwohl ich zum Test die Firewall ganz abgeschaltet habe, ein Windows Live Update installiert habe, mich neu angemeldet habe ... mir wächst gerade 'n Helm. Ich hätte mir das Spiel für die PS3 kaufen sollen, das hätte zwar mehr Geld gekostet, aber weitaus weniger Nerven. Für heute gebe ich erstmal auf. Das Spiel mag ja toll sein, aber die Portierung ist mit Abstand die mieseste, die ich je erlebt habe.


 
1) DS fix DSfix at Dark Souls Nexus - Dark Souls mods, skins and community
2) DSmouse fix Mouse Fix at Dark Souls Nexus - Dark Souls mods, skins and community
3) DSconnection fix Dark Souls Connectivity Fix - DSCfix at Dark Souls Nexus - Dark Souls mods, skins and community

Mit den drei Fixes sollte sich die PC Version ordentlich spielen lassen. Und prüfe mal, ob du in deinem Router die Ports für GFWL geöffnet hast (sollten sich irgendwo im Netz finden lassen)....


----------



## chbdiablo (19. Juli 2013)

Dark Souls UDP 53 
Dark Souls TCP 80 
  Dark Souls UDP 88 
Dark Souls TCP 443
Dark Souls TCP 3074 
Dark Souls UDP 3074


----------



## Neawoulf (19. Juli 2013)

Ok, der Schaum vor meinem Mund beginnt sich langsam zurückzuziehen. Windows Live läuft inzwischen (ein einfacher Neustart des Rechners hat gereicht), die Patches teste ich gleich mal. Dennoch werde ich wohl beim nächsten Mal vorsichtiger sein, wenn von mieser Steuerung die Rede ist.


----------



## Enisra (19. Juli 2013)

hach ja, GfWL-Probleme
das was passiert wenn man versucht eine Chimäre aus Steam und XBL zu entwickeln und dann mittendrin die Lust verliehrt -.-

Ich hatte ja schon mal hier von meinem Fable3 Workaround berichtet, wo ich Flight installieren musste um eine funktionierende Version von GfWL zu bekommen
Naive anzunehmen das bei Win8 die neueste Version dabei ist ... -.-


----------



## Shadow_Man (19. Juli 2013)

Bei Win 8 muss man immer den neuesten GfWL-Client von der Microsoft-Seite laden, sonst geht es nicht 
Das Blöde ist doch nur, dass Microsoft das Ganze unter Xbox laufen lässt, daher findet das auch kaum jemand: http://www.xbox.com/de-DE/Live/PC/DownloadClient


----------



## Enisra (19. Juli 2013)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Bei Win 8 muss man immer den neuesten GfWL-Client von der Microsoft-Seite laden, sonst geht es nicht


 
ich war auch so Naive zu glauben das würde helfen


----------



## Neawoulf (19. Juli 2013)

So, langsam sollte ich auch mal einen Gang zurückschalten. Diesen Monat hab ich mir neben den erdampften Steam-Schnäppchen immerhin auch das Oculus Rift Paket bestellt, das wird langsam doch ein wenig teuer. Eine Sache hab ich mir aber noch gegönnt:

RPG Maker: High Fantasy 2 Resource Pack

Ich bastel ja nebenher immer noch an meinem Spiel und dieser Kauf bedeutet vermutlich, dass ich eine Ganze Menge Arbeit nochmal erledigen muss 

Egal, macht ja Spaß  Manchmal macht das erstellen eines Spiels sogar mehr Spaß als das Spielen selbst; vor allem, wenn man so miese Spiele macht wie ich vermutlich  (immerhin wird man dafür weder Games for Windows Live, noch einen Xbox Controller brauchen).


----------



## Enisra (19. Juli 2013)

ach, ist doch Egal, was würdest sonst damit machen, doch nur für so Blödsinn wie Grundnahrungsmittel oder Klopapier rauswerfen
man muss Prioritäten für die wichtigen Sachen setzen


----------



## Lukecheater (19. Juli 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> ach, ist doch Egal, was würdest sonst damit machen, doch nur für so Blödsinn wie Grundnahrungsmittel oder Klopapier rauswerfen
> man muss Prioritäten für die wichtigen Sachen setzen


 
Klar, man kann natürlich auch das Katzenklo benutzen...


----------



## Lukecheater (19. Juli 2013)

Empfehlung für die aktuelle Abstimm-Runde: Nicht Super Meat Boy wählen, sondern für fast den gleichen Preis als Retail-Version kaufen... es lohnt sich!!!!
(das wohl beste Preisleistungs-Verhältnis, das ich je bei einem Retailtitel hatte, sei es das Spiel selber oder die unglaublich Detailverliebten Goodies der Retailverpackung)


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (19. Juli 2013)

Auch für die damals 10€ find ich, kann man bei dem Spiel nichts falsch machen, allein dieser knackige Schwierigkeitsgrad 
Aber die Goodies lohnen ungemein


----------



## LordCrash (20. Juli 2013)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> Empfehlung für die aktuelle Abstimm-Runde: Nicht Super Meat Boy wählen, sondern für fast den gleichen Preis als Retail-Version kaufen... es lohnt sich!!!!
> (das wohl beste Preisleistungs-Verhältnis, das ich je bei einem Retailtitel hatte, sei es das Spiel selber oder die unglaublich Detailverliebten Goodies der Retailverpackung)


 Sorry, aber ich hab kein Platz mehr für Spielepackungen, nicht mal für DVD-Cases. Ich kaufe mir nur auserwählte Spiele in der Box-Version und Super Meat Boy gehört leider nicht dazu.....


----------



## Lukecheater (20. Juli 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Sorry, aber ich hab kein Platz mehr für  Spielepackungen, nicht mal für DVD-Cases. Ich kaufe mir nur auserwählte  Spiele in der Box-Version und Super Meat Boy gehört leider nicht  dazu.....


 Dann halt nicht...



TheBobnextDoor schrieb:


> Auch für die damals 10€ find ich, kann man bei dem Spiel nichts falsch machen, allein dieser knackige Schwierigkeitsgrad
> Aber die Goodies lohnen ungemein


 Wobei man auch darauf hinweisen muss, dass "schwerer Schwierigkeitsgrad" nicht gleich "schwerer Schwierigkeitsgrad", denn das fand ich auch so toll an dem Spiel, dass das nie frustet sondern einen zum weiterüben animiert, sodass man dann nach vielen versuchen das 10 sek lange Level mit A+ abschließt. Dr. Fetus hatte z.B. 1-2h bei mir gedauert, bis ich das raus hatte und das sind ja nie wirklich mehr als 30 sek. Und das halt immer und immer wieder.
Aber wie du auch sagst, schon allein was dem Spiel beiliegt rechtfertigt den Preis...die Seiten wo die Evolution des Schwierigkeitsgrades behandelt wird und was sie dann für einen Kompromiss eingegangen sind fand ich einfach nur genial.


----------

